# Cost of living crisis



## ReboundReps (May 11, 2019)

Anyone preparing or bothered about this? We just gonna live off rice & eggs for a few years or what?


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

ReboundReps said:


> Anyone preparing or bothered about this? We just gonna live off rice & eggs for a few years or what?


Had planned on doing a few jobs about the house this year. Going to just hang fire and save my pennies now.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

The worst is yet to come but i know loads that are already cutting back.

Already in March sales online have dropped over 7% with people worried about energy bills etc, and that data is before Aprils price increases.

People are definitely cutting back already.

Time to look at things/supplements you dont need and/or shop around.

We'll be in a massive recession by the end of 2022. Governments are distracting you with they're proxy war in Ukraine. Have you noticed that everytime theres some bad domestic news our Gov is making a headline of giving Ukraine yet more weapons, at the taxpayers expense. NHS in crisis...."we're given weapons to Ukraine". Cost of living crisis with people having to choice between food and warmth..."we're supporting of friends in Ukraine, with yet more weapons.

The media and government are a bunch of twats.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

It will only get worse, they will break as many people they can before they come with the solution, they need to get as many dependent on the state before they bring in the real changes and really ramp up the control 

I advise finding multiple streams of income rather than cutting back as I don’t think any amount of cutting back is going to help with what’s coming.

Buckle up people


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

It's just another Conspiracy, isnt


ReboundReps said:


> Anyone preparing or bothered about this? We just gonna live off rice & eggs for a few years or what?


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

ClubbTheLang said:


> The worst is yet to come but i know loads that are already cutting back.
> 
> Already in March sales online have dropped over 7% with people worried about energy bills etc, and that data is before Aprils price increases.
> 
> ...


You're right Clubber, and they cutting back on fuel for their cars too, sales there are dropping. Probably planning journeys now. Not to mention cars on PCP being repossessed. The April gas/electric bills are out shortly too... 😏

Supplements? Something else would have to go first!


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

Mad how all this is happening and the self checkouts at Tesco’s/Asda/Morrisons have the audacity to ask me multiple times for money /donations to give to Ukraine.

Cheeky ****s, how bout ya donate us a few quid


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Brian Multigym said:


> You're right Clubber, and they cutting back on fuel for their cars too, sales there are dropping. Probably planning journeys now. Not to mention cars on PCP being repossessed. The April gas/electric bills are out shortly too... 😏
> 
> Supplements? Something else would have to go first!


Ive cut back a lot on supplements over the months and years and the only difference ive noticed dropping them is my wallets fatter at the end of the month. Things like aminos/EEAs are a con, and i dont bother with things like L-Glutamine either. Creatine is questionable if using PEDS too.

Also its worth shopping around for products like whey protein as all the bulk suppliers are ripping you off. You think your getting great deals with 50% off codes, when really the prices are massively inflated to start with.
Example, i bought 1kg of whey concentrate, no soy crap, just pure WPC at 82g per 100g, from Home Bargains for £14. Now that's around 6quid cheaper per kilo than BBW even with a 50% off BBW code + that doesnt include online postage, so the Home Bargains whey is even cheaper! Your paying £20+ per kilo of WPC from bulk suppliers, rip off.






Buy X-Tone Protein Whey Powder 1kg - Strawberry at Home Bargains


X-Tone Whey Protein Powder: Strawberry (1kg) - Only £10.99 at Home Bargains!




www.homebargains.co.uk





People need to shop smart now.

And the Battle Whey Popcorn flavour from Home Bargains is gorgeous too!






Buy Battle Whey: High Protein Powder 900g - Pop Corn at Home Bargains


Battle Whey: High Protein Powder 900g - Pop Corn Only £14.99 at Home Bargains




www.homebargains.co.uk


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

100% agree. I only take a multi vit, 3G vit c and whey which I buy from reflex with the discount code nowadays. I suppose if I wasn’t on test I would use creatine daily but I don’t bother.

I never used to be as savvy with food where now I buy in bulk, eat a lot of frozen white fish and have more oats/whey/pb butter/frozen fruit/yoghurt combo than I ever did as it’s a cheap, effective tasty meal with great macros which keeps me going.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Clubber Lang said:


> Ive cut back a lot on supplements over the months and years and the only difference ive noticed dropping them is my wallets fatter at the end of the month. Things like aminos/EEAs are a con, and i dont bother with things like L-Glutamine either. Creatine is questionable if using PEDS too.
> 
> Also its worth shopping around for products like whey protein as all the bulk suppliers are ripping you off. You think your getting great deals with 50% off codes, when really the prices are massively inflated to start with.
> Example, i bought 1kg of whey concentrate, no soy crap, just pure WPC at 82g per 100g, from Home Bargains for £14. Now that's around 6quid cheaper per kilo than BBW even with a 50% off BBW code + you have to pay for postage from so the Home Bargains whey is even cheaper!
> ...


Thanks for that Clubber, I will look in Home Bargains, there is one in my town. The Whey Protein Concentrate is excellent at 82g per 100g, that beats some well known named brands. If fact it's up the top for Whey Concentrate!


----------



## Ironpump86 (9 mo ago)

wylde99 said:


> It's just another Conspiracy, isnt


What a load of bollocks, being woke and “aware” of “what’s really going on” is just another mental illness you need to snap the **** out from, your being kept occupied and you don’t even know it, go out for a walk and take some deep breaths, turn your phone off for a few hours and focus on being present.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

just wait for when income tax goes up to 25%. 
it's coming, has been on the cards since business rates went up.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

ReboundReps said:


> Anyone preparing or bothered about this? We just gonna live off rice & eggs for a few years or what?


No heating, cycle to work, vegan diet, poison the kids, eat the pets. Sell the cars.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

gavzilla said:


> No heating, cycle to work, vegan diet, poison the kids, eat the pets. Sell the cars.


Sell drugs


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Tricky said:


> 100% agree. I only take a multi vit, 3G vit c and whey which I buy from reflex with the discount code nowadays. I suppose if I wasn’t on test I would use creatine daily but I don’t bother.
> 
> I never used to be as savvy with food where now I buy in bulk, eat a lot of frozen white fish and have more oats/whey/pb butter/frozen fruit/yoghurt combo than I ever did as it’s a cheap, effective tasty meal with great macros which keeps me going.


Just have to shop smart with everything now. My missus works at a family run butchers and even she's noticed less people through the door, and those that were spending silly money each week arent buying as much. The manager/butcher had a good point, expensive meats like those at the butchers are, or have, become a luxury item now, so less people are buying it. Instead they're going for cheaper cuts at supermarkets. I can see the owners cutting staff in the coming months when things really bite and peoples savings are drained.

The knock on effect for governments failed green energy agenda will be massive, we're fecked thanks to them. And all they'll do is blame Russia for price rises, which were happening well before Ukraine.
Ukraine is a pure distraction tactic by governments for failing domestic policies.

Boris.....more bad domestic news...."we'll mask our problems by giving Ukraine more weapons". That distraction tactic is very thin now!


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Little adjustments in our household to hopefully make a difference. 
Using vouchers in supermarkets (often split our shopping & pay twice in one visit using 2 vouchers)
Buying items on offer
Switching all lights & electrical items off when not needed
Walking into town rather than use car
Looking for cheapest fuel deals when driving to work
Fewer takeaways 
Selling unwanted clothes


----------



## KG8 (9 mo ago)

If we keep bending over they will keep ****ing us up the arse. This will continue until enough people say no more. Mass non compliance is a start. Even small acts of resistance will make a difference.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

KG8 said:


> If we keep bending over they will keep ****ing us up the arse. This will continue until enough people say no more. Mass non compliance is a start. Even small acts of resistance will make a difference.


the only way to hurt the system is to stop buying into it, save your money, spend as little as possible and don't bank it, keep it in cash. it's what's been happening for years but doing this by the masses would speed things up. NHS would be no more, councils would collapse through no funding, last ditch by government would be food and petroleum tax increase to help them feed themselves and by then when a loaf of bread is £10.. that's when and only then will the public see government for what it is....scum that's only in it for themselves, then would be the time for civil war. 

in the real world it's not going to happen because Mrs Jones up the street just got a brand new car to replace her three year old car and just upgraded to the 75inch TV rather than the two year old 55inch....oh and the sofas she spend 3k on 5 years ago....yeah she gave them away and got a brand new 8k sofa.

these people above are the problem.... government just rubs there hands together and thinks of transaction tax on this bs people buy.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

KG8 said:


> If we keep bending over they will keep ****ing us up the arse. This will continue until enough people say no more. Mass non compliance is a start. Even small acts of resistance will make a difference.


Think it's got to that point now, there will be a lot of people that won't be able to pay those energy bills. Forget Universal Credit, they trying to get people off it not on it!

Not to mention it is costing £5m a day to keep immigrants in hotels. Get their food, washing done AND security to keep them in the hotels. Some in my town, people aren't happy, and they were moved in during the night.... Say no more!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

andew10102 said:


> in the real world it's not going to happen because Mrs Jones up the street just got a brand new car to replace her three year old car and just upgraded to the 75inch TV rather than the two year old 55inch....oh and the sofas she spend 3k on 5 years ago....yeah she gave them away and got a brand new 8k sofa.
> 
> these people above are the problem.... government just rubs there hands together and thinks of transaction tax on this bs people buy.


AND then as the cliché goes, there are those that "keep/keeping up with the Jones's"...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gavzilla said:


> Sell drugs


I've got my eye on you......



This is my patch


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

Brian Multigym said:


> AND then as the cliché goes, there are those that "keep/keeping up with the Jones's"...


my daughter has a contract phone, I pay the bill, she's 14 so I'm stuck ATM hahah, me...mine is second hand SIM only at 20 a month all in and will last me a good 5 years because I look after them and don't need to upgrade every 12months. daughter doesn't see it like this


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

andew10102 said:


> my daughter has a contract phone, I pay the bill, she's 14 so I'm stuck ATM hahah, me...mine is second hand SIM only at 20 a month all in and will last me a good 5 years because I look after them and don't need to upgrade every 12months. daughter doesn't see it like this


Don’t get a contract phone for your daughter then lad


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

andew10102 said:


> the only way to hurt the system is to stop buying into it, save your money, spend as little as possible and don't bank it, keep it in cash. it's what's been happening for years but doing this by the masses would speed things up. NHS would be no more, councils would collapse through no funding, last ditch by government would be food and petroleum tax increase to help them feed themselves and by then when a loaf of bread is £10.. that's when and only then will the public see government for what it is....scum that's only in it for themselves, then would be the time for civil war.
> 
> in the real world it's not going to happen because Mrs Jones up the street just got a brand new car to replace her three year old car and just upgraded to the 75inch TV rather than the two year old 55inch....oh and the sofas she spend 3k on 5 years ago....yeah she gave them away and got a brand new 8k sofa.
> 
> these people above are the problem.... government just rubs there hands together and thinks of transaction tax on this bs people buy.


That would do the exact opposite of what you're looking for. Would be as daft as cutting your cock off because your Mrs is a twat.


If you save your money in cash and don't spend. Going buy government calculations 7% inflation (in reality much higher) your 10k now has 700 less buying power 12 months later. 


The economy needs to flow with low interest rates to encourage spending

The smart person would be making the most of the crazy low interest rates on debt and investing their "cash" into something that beats the rate of inflation.

On the whole it would be much better idea to vote in people with better history of asset allocation. In turn the level of taxation would be lower as there would be much less wastage.

The problem is with government spending what they don't have.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

andew10102 said:


> my daughter has a contract phone, I pay the bill, she's 14 so I'm stuck ATM hahah, me...mine is second hand SIM only at 20 a month all in and will last me a good 5 years because I look after them and don't need to upgrade every 12months. daughter doesn't see it like this


For centuries parents have been atm's for their kids.... But only those who could afford it. 

My dad wasn't an atm for me because we couldn't afford it and consequently I am very good at budgeting etc. 

My Mrs grew up the opposite and consequently she is shit at budgeting and lives pay check to pay check, frankly if it were not for me bailing her out of her out of control debt she would be bankrupt. 

Her parents probably thought they were doing the best for her at the time but financial responsibility is one of the most important things a parent has to teach.


----------



## \/\/ (Mar 24, 2020)

Make more money.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

DarkKnight said:


> Don’t get a contract phone for your daughter then lad


agree but the price of these phones today are stupid, spread the cost


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

vlb said:


> For centuries parents have been atm's for their kids.... But only those who could afford it.
> 
> My dad wasn't an atm for me because we couldn't afford it and consequently I am very good at budgeting etc.
> 
> ...


Well said. Too many spoilt little cnuts about, and they carry it on into adult life unfortunately


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

vlb said:


> For centuries parents have been atm's for their kids.... But only those who could afford it.
> 
> My dad wasn't an atm for me because we couldn't afford it and consequently I am very good at budgeting etc.
> 
> ...


Snap


----------



## KG8 (9 mo ago)

rhino-t said:


> That would do the exact opposite of what you're looking for. Would be as daft as cutting your cock off because your Mrs is a twat.
> 
> 
> If you save your money in cash and don't spend. Going buy government calculations 7% inflation (in reality much higher) your 10k now has 700 less buying power 12 months later.
> ...


Not trying to get into a discussion of world politics but covid, global warming and now the war in Ukraine have been distractions away from the reality that the current fiat system is finished. The 'powers that be' are driving forward with their WEF agenda, in which you will own nothing and be happy. You will receive a pittance as long as you are useful. When you cease to become useful... sayonara. For them it is a race against time to get their systems in place before a critical mass of people realise what is going on.

The Brics countries - Russia, China, India, South Africa, Brazil are a bit ahead of us and have already moved to asset based currencies, so their money is actually worth something. This helps to take the power away from the bankers.

On an individual basis, I think that at the moment precious metals are the way to go if you can afford them. Whatever cash you can save will be useful, at least initially, but will become worthless pretty quickly.

As mentioned in a previous post, we need to stop playing their game and hasten the collapse of the system if we are to have any chance. The more countries that align with the Brics countries the better.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

My job is fitting white goods , was fitting upwards of 70 a week In 5 days , its down to 40 if lucky at the minute .
Seems people are replacing only wen broke now , no more buying for sake of it .
Buying less of the high cost brands as well


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

epons400 said:


> My job is fitting white goods , was fitting upwards of 70 a week In 5 days , its down to 40 if lucky at the minute .
> Seems people are replacing only wen broke now , no more buying for sake of it .
> Buying less of the high cost brands as well


I worked for ao.com for 6 years and did the same, some people are just dirty. I gagged often.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

The problem is that governments don't have jobs and don't make money - they simply take yours in various forms of taxes and fees and spend that. When they run out of money - which they always do - they will simply put their hand in your pocket again for more. When they think you are running low they will simply borrow from the future and you will pay those loans, bonds and printed funny money for them too - so they take the money you have now and the money you'll get in the future too.

If you have a 100 bucks they'll take 99 and then distract you by saying watch out that (fill in the blank) is trying to steal your dollar.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DarkKnight said:


> Don’t get a contract phone for your daughter then lad


But what if she uses it for only fans and he gets a cut?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tricky said:


> But what if she uses it for only fans and he gets a cut?


She's only 12


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OptimumPT said:


> Little adjustments in our household to hopefully make a difference.
> Using vouchers in supermarkets (often split our shopping & pay twice in one visit using 2 vouchers)
> Buying items on offer
> Switching all lights & electrical items off when not needed
> ...


100% this will save people the most amount of money. Not everyone trains so not everyone diets or eats well, so a large portion of the population have takeaways, more than what they should in terms of health. I know friends that'll use the excuse that they dont have time after work to cook etc......utter BS! Doesnt take long to boil some pasta and cook some spagbol. Doesnt take long to throw some chicken in an oven on timer while you have a shower after work, then quickly boil some rice. People are just lazy, and they pay silly prices for a takeaway cus they cant be arsed to cook.

I saw a mate yesterday and he said he spent £45 at Burger King for him the missus and his daughter. £45!

Maybe now the cost of living is going up people might actually start cooking food and eating healthier.

Also another thing that fecks me off is people saying its too expensive to eat healthy. What BS. I think its cheaper to eat healthy than to buy junk food.


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

vlb said:


> For centuries parents have been atm's for their kids.... But only those who could afford it.
> 
> My dad wasn't an atm for me because we couldn't afford it and consequently I am very good at budgeting etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah ok mate.


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

Basically if you can’t earn a pound note you’re a mug that needs their head fully lobotomised. Do the world a favour ffs.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

mapping out your spending can make a huge difference, 

day to day things may seem inexpensive but when taken over a year it can soon mount up, for instance, up until a month or so back i grabbed a costa on the way to work and a starbucks on the way back (both from machines so about £2.50 each) in the moment £2.50 is not alot of money but over the space of a year i was spending a grand on coffee....a ****ing grand on coffee.

needless to say i wait to work now and use their coffee.

Its the same trap that people fall into when they get offered a £1000 phone for 20 quid a month, all they think is "i can afford £20 a month" rather than "i am paying a grand for a phone." 

Do that for a phone, Fitbit, console, gazebo, shoes, , tablet, laptop or any other non essential and your paying over £xxx a month for years for non essential items.

easy trap to fall into, hard to get out of


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

vlb said:


> mapping out your spending can make a huge difference,
> 
> day to day things may seem inexpensive but when taken over a year it can soon mount up, for instance, up until a month or so back i grabbed a costa on the way to work and a starbucks on the way back (both from machines so about £2.50 each) in the moment £2.50 is not alot of money but over the space of a year i was spending a grand on coffee....a ****ing grand on coffee.
> 
> ...


Potato skin stew mate.


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

KG8 said:


> Not trying to get into a discussion of world politics but covid, global warming and now the war in Ukraine have been distractions away from the reality that the current fiat system is finished. The 'powers that be' are driving forward with their WEF agenda, in which you will own nothing and be happy. You will receive a pittance as long as you are useful. When you cease to become useful... sayonara. For them it is a race against time to get their systems in place before a critical mass of people realise what is going on.
> 
> The Brics countries - Russia, China, India, South Africa, Brazil are a bit ahead of us and have already moved to asset based currencies, so their money is actually worth something. This helps to take the power away from the bankers.
> 
> ...


The only part of that that is correct is that fiat currency is on its way out and that several countries are reverting back to the gold standard and a few have opted for BTC standard like el Salvador.
commodity backed currencies have always been controlled by the banks. 

Why would it be any different this time around? Up until 1971 most world currencies were using the gold standard. It was actually illegal to have personal ownership of gold in the US from around the 1940's. so the governments will still find a way to **** u.

The only thing thats happening is the shift in global reserve currency. Whoever buys up the most commoditys before they inflate their currency to far (or steals it through war) will come out on top.

They aren't using a Ukraine war to distract us. They are using it to damage the Russian economy.

Why do you want the system to collapse? The system needs a tweek not a collapse.

If you want to live on a shit hole with no medication, services or infrastructure, you could always move to some nice little African village and make your own sandals out of buffalo ass.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

vlb said:


> mapping out your spending can make a huge difference,
> 
> day to day things may seem inexpensive but when taken over a year it can soon mount up, for instance, up until a month or so back i grabbed a costa on the way to work and a starbucks on the way back (both from machines so about £2.50 each) in the moment £2.50 is not alot of money but over the space of a year i was spending a grand on coffee....a ****ing grand on coffee.
> 
> ...


That's true. The amount people spend each month on a tariff just for a phone can be unreal. £40-50 a month on a 24/36month contract, they must be mad! All for a phone that's exactly the same as the one before it, put it might have 1x slight difference, which you'll never use or notice.

I've always bought my phones 2nd hand, buy a new'ish phone as someones selling they'res as they have new a yearly upgrade just landed.
I'm on a sim only tariff, so just buy a phone and put my sim in.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

rhino-t said:


> The only part of that that is correct is that fiat currency is on its way out and that several countries are reverting back to the gold standard and a few have opted for BTC standard like el Salvador.
> commodity backed currencies have always been controlled by the banks. Why would it be any different this time around? Up until 1971 most world currencies were using the gold standard. It was actually illegal to have personal ownership of gold in the US from around the 1940's. so the governments will still find a way to **** u.
> 
> The only thing thats happening is the shift in global reserve currency. Whoever buys up the most commoditys before they inflate their currency to far (or steals it through war) will come out on top.
> ...


Bradford??


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

vlb said:


> day to day things may seem inexpensive but when taken over a year it can soon mount up, for instance, up until a month or so back i grabbed a costa on the way to work and a starbucks on the way back (both from machines so about £2.50 each) in the moment £2.50 is not alot of money but over the space of a year i was spending a grand on coffee....a ****ing grand on coffee.


I see this at work. You can get tea/coffee or water for free but you see people get fizzy drinks out the vending machines and they do that everyday. A few quid here and there every day and it soon adds up like you say.

Save it up and at the end of the year you could pay for a holiday.

Also caffeine half life is about 5 hours so probably better not to have a coffee after work, you'll save money and sleep better.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> That's true. The amount people spend each month on a tariff just for a phone can be unreal. £40-50 a month on a 24/36month contract, they must be mad! All for a phone that's exactly the same as the one before it, put it might have 1x slight difference, which you'll never use or notice.
> 
> I've always bought my phones 2nd hand, buy a new'ish phone as someones selling they'res as they have new a yearly upgrade just landed.
> I'm on a sim only tariff, so just buy a phone and put my sim in.


Im on a sim only tariff too, I have in the past bought a new phone on contract but it was after the previous model was over 5 year old so the upgrades like camera, screen etc were actually upgrades.

My current one s20 plus will do me for another 4 or 5 years, there is nothing i can imagine they could bring out in terms of a genuine upgrade that this one doesn't already have.

PCP is just as big a scam, i havent ever used it, have always owned my cars (except the S7 but i only needed about 10k as a loan to add to my own capital) where as my Mrs's last 7 cars have been PCP, she is locked in a never ending cycle. You need to plan your exit from a PCP deal as if you just walk away then you are effectively carless with no upfront capital to buy the kind of car you are used to driving.

everything is geared towards keeping your money drip drip dripping from you to them.

**** that


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> I see this at work. You can get tea/coffee or water for free but you see people get fizzy drinks out the vending machines and they do that everyday. A few quid here and there every day and it soon adds up like you say.
> 
> Save it up and at the end of the year you could pay for a holiday.
> 
> Also caffeine half life is about 5 hours so probably better not to have a coffee after work, you'll save money and sleep better.


Yup, free coffee at work but the costa machine in the canteen is never not in use.

I finish at 2 so my last coffee is about 7 hour before bed, i hear you though, i used to drink a lot of Pepsi max prior to bed 😕 😕 absolute idiocy


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Quite a few years ago I posted on here about folk and their never ending debts n contracts but many said I’m wrong cos it’s only £xxx per month which they can afford. 
Ok bro. 😁


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

vlb said:


> mapping out your spending can make a huge difference,
> 
> day to day things may seem inexpensive but when taken over a year it can soon mount up, for instance, up until a month or so back i grabbed a costa on the way to work and a starbucks on the way back (both from machines so about £2.50 each) in the moment £2.50 is not alot of money but over the space of a year i was spending a grand on coffee....a ****ing grand on coffee.
> 
> ...


Get yourself one of these bud and take your own fresh coffee into the office to use.
Amazon.co.uk: Low Prices in Electronics, Books, Sports Equipment & more


monkeybiker said:


> I see this at work. You can get tea/coffee or water for free but you see people get fizzy drinks out the vending machines and they do that everyday. A few quid here and there every day and it soon adds up like you say.
> 
> Save it up and at the end of the year you could pay for a holiday.
> 
> Also caffeine half life is about 5 hours so probably better not to have a coffee after work, you'll save money and sleep better.


But yourself an aeropress or cafetierre mug and take it into the office with your own ground fresh coffee. Did this for years and can't get my head round my workies as they come back from the office Starbucks with their 2+ coffees a day. Fckin mental.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

knuckleheed2 said:


> Get yourself one of these bud and take your own fresh coffee into the office to use.
> Amazon.co.uk: Low Prices in Electronics, Books, Sports Equipment & more
> 
> But yourself an aeropress or cafetierre mug and take it into the office with your own ground fresh coffee. Did this for years and can't get my head round my workies as they come back from the office Starbucks with their 2+ coffees a day. Fckin mental.


that link only goes to amazon first page bro


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

I'll second the Aeropress

Excellent little contraption for single cups of ground coffee.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

vlb said:


> that link only goes to amazon first page bro


Yeah, something weird happening with my copy paste function on my tablet. Just need to search on Amazon for either aeropress or the cheaper cafetiere mug.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm worried like most. We have a small disposable income left over each month for bit and bobs. Like most shop sensible now using lidl, aldi. All our phones now are on giff gaff, £10 a month. Careful with the gas and electric etc. Virgin cost us nothing. Id say we live a comfortable life and eat well but just carful about spending.

We both could do with new cars but nothing wrong with the ones we have so why change.

Going to invest in a wood burner for the winter. The amount of wood lying around we'd be mad not to.

Like comments above people later this year are realy going to feel it and the spending on new things will be the first to stop followed by nights out. I still know of people that spend more on a car than I do for my house, utter madness.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

It certainly has been the age of excess during recent times.

Within reason…if you want something you just go out and get it.

No need to put it on a wish list or save up type thing.

The positives of now having to be more frugal will be a greater appreciation for things when we do get them.

We’re awash in ‘material stuff’ and short on values these days.

Won’t do the kids any harm either.

A Saturday out can be the cinema, then into Nando’s then we’ll have a walk round the shops and pick a few games / toys etc

An easy £100 day.

Everything has been laid on a plate for them with nothing given in return.

Not the greatest value system to be teaching.

Of course you don’t want people at the lower end of the scale suffering with the basics like food and heat.

But there are large sections of the society that a few hardships might not be a bad thing.

So yeah…it’ll certainly be interesting !


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

KG8 said:


> Not trying to get into a discussion of world politics but covid, global warming and now the war in Ukraine have been distractions away from the reality that the current fiat system is finished. The 'powers that be' are driving forward with their WEF agenda, in which you will own nothing and be happy. You will receive a pittance as long as you are useful. When you cease to become useful... sayonara. For them it is a race against time to get their systems in place before a critical mass of people realise what is going on.
> 
> The Brics countries - Russia, China, India, South Africa, Brazil are a bit ahead of us and have already moved to asset based currencies, so their money is actually worth something. This helps to take the power away from the bankers.
> 
> ...


Problem is most don't think like that, they just can't comprehend it.
They just say "Let us know how you get on with the Bailifs" or something along those lines.

I really can't believe we had Poll Tax Riots in the 90s but now people are willing to hand over more then £100 a Month (That's very cheap) even more to the Council as well as high Income Taxes when our Elderly and Children are going to go short.

That's without Utility Bills which have gone up 100%


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Scotsman1010 said:


> It certainly has been the age of excess during recent times.
> 
> Within reason…if you want something you just go out and get it.
> 
> ...


So your happy for Famailies to have a few hardships while the Rich increas their Wealth and quality of life at our expense, also tell that to the Elderly who won't be able to afford Heating or Food next Winter.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> So your happy for Famailies to have a few hardships while the Rich increas their Wealth and quality of life at our expense, also tell that to the Elderly who won't be able to afford Heating or Food next Winter.


Fcuk em 

Should of tried harder in school


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Scotsman1010 said:


> It certainly has been the age of excess during recent times.
> 
> Within reason…if you want something you just go out and get it.
> 
> ...


Good post


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> So your happy for Famailies to have a few hardships while the Rich increas their Wealth and quality of life at our expense, also tell that to the Elderly who won't be able to afford Heating or Food next Winter.


elderly have been struggling with food and fuel for decades

fuel poverty isnt a new thing, its just making its way up to the middle classes now.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

vlb said:


> elderly have been struggling with food and fuel for decades
> 
> fuel poverty isnt a new thing, its just making its way up to the middle classes now.


heat or eat policy still happening every Christmas but the media doesn't report it so the problem is solved.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

andew10102 said:


> heat or eat policy still happening every Christmas but the media doesn't report it so the problem is solved.


You have a valid point mate

It sometimes seems like the majority of people get their world view and state of current affairs solely from the media. 

Back in pre-Internet days they had a valid excuse, now however if you are ignorant to the problems going on then it's by choice. 

There are of course a % of people who fall into the 'I'm alright jack' camp but now that this cost of living crisis is moving its way between social classes they will find out soon enough that making decisions about heat, food and niceties can burden us all. 

I for one hope that they are subject to the same lack of empathy they once showed others.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

The government has borrowed more in the last few years than it can ever hope to repay.

Their only option is to devalue the debt through inflation. They have no interest in reducing inflation, if the rate of inflation drops below the interest rate for any amount of time they will go bankrupt.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> So your happy for Famailies to have a few hardships while the Rich increas their Wealth and quality of life at our expense, also tell that to the Elderly who won't be able to afford Heating or Food next Winter.


That wasn’t the point of the post and if you read it properly you would see I pointed out I have no desire for people to suffer.

There are many layers to these types of situations and you have to try and see past the ones that aren’t right in front of your nose.

Like the saying goes...good times create weak men

That’s exactly where we’re at right now.

If you ever want to see any real positive societal changes then the ‘hard times create strong men’ element of that saying is what is needed.

It all cyclical and if you go back through those cycles you’ll see the progress made as people tend to unite through hardships and change is almost always implemented.

The point being...creature comforts aren’t always a blessing !


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

People are definitely cutting back.... Why I know:-

Morrisons do there own wheat biscuits (weetabix) and when I compared the nutrition details of the Morrisons to Weetabix, they were exactly the same, even the fortified vitamins. I've bought them for ages - 48 biscuits for £2.39 I think, and Weetabix £5. Once there was dust on the Morrisons wheat biscuit boxes, no joke. Went in the other day and the Morrisons 48 wheat biscuit shelf's were EMPTY!! Thankfully they still had a few of the Morrisons 24 wheat biscuit boxes left!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Brian Multigym said:


> People are definitely cutting back.... Why I know:-
> 
> Morrisons do there own wheat biscuits (weetabix) and when I conpared the nutrition details of the Morrisons to Weetabix, they were exactly the same, even the fortified vitamins. I've bought them for ages - 48 biscuits for £2.39 I think, and Weetabix £5. Once there was dust on the Morrisons wheat biscuit boxes, no joke. Went in the other day and the Morrisons 48 wheat biscuit shelf's were EMPTY!! Thankfully they still had a few of the Morrisons 24 wheat biscuit boxes left!


Are wheat biscuits now the bench mark for austerity?


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

Scotsman1010 said:


> That wasn’t the point of the post and if you read it properly you would see I pointed out I have no desire for people to suffer.
> 
> There are many layers to these types of situations and you have to try and see past the ones that aren’t right in front of your nose.
> 
> ...


good times bs....strong men bs....


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

Brian Multigym said:


> People are definitely cutting back.... Why I know:-
> 
> Morrisons do there own wheat biscuits (weetabix) and when I conpared the nutrition details of the Morrisons to Weetabix, they were exactly the same, even the fortified vitamins. I've bought them for ages - 48 biscuits for £2.39 I think, and Weetabix £5. Once there was dust on the Morrisons wheat biscuit boxes, no joke. Went in the other day and the Morrisons 48 wheat biscuit shelf's were EMPTY!! Thankfully they still had a few of the Morrisons 24 wheat biscuit boxes left!


did you know Morrisons was sold in December to an American company? no point, just info


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

andew10102 said:


> good times bs....strong men bs....


Yip...that makes sense


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

Scotsman1010 said:


> Yip...that makes sense


it's something government would say. means **** all to us now but don't worry... the future is bright.


----------



## GottaGetThoseGainz (Jun 26, 2021)

gavzilla said:


> Sell drugs


Exactly this. You then get free roof over your head, three cooked meals a day and personal security for a few years.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

GottaGetThoseGainz said:


> Exactly this. You then get free roof over your head, three cooked meals a day and personal security for a few years.


Try not getting caught then


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

andew10102 said:


> it's something government would say. means **** all to us now but don't worry... the future is bright.


I think you missed the whole ‘different perspective’ thought process but it is what it is eh....


----------



## GottaGetThoseGainz (Jun 26, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Try not getting caught then


Yeah there is that


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

Scotsman1010 said:


> I think you missed the whole ‘different perspective’ thought process but it is what it is eh....


my perspective.....this carry's on like this we won't have money to pay bills! 

government perspective.....keep calm and carry on. 

I didn't miss anything. you a public sector worker bot?


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

There’s no crisis. We just have more lazy bastards!


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

andew10102 said:


> my perspective.....this carry's on like this we won't have money to pay bills!
> 
> government perspective.....keep calm and carry on.
> 
> I didn't miss anything. you a public sector worker bot?


Jesus Murphy 🤦‍♂️

Yes and to that end I agree with you.

I was never arguing the how and why of it all.

If you are ever going to affect change on a large scale then you need unity.

We aint got none.

Through crisis as unpleasant as it is it has the potential to bring that about.

The point I’m making isn’t a negative…it isn’t pro-government.

Yeah that’s cool we’re all gonna be skint as our pockets get picked once again.

Nothings gonna change unless we change.

Going on your apparent displeasure at the current circumstances I can only assume you would be in favour of something like this.

These upcoming events may just have the potential to do that….I hope !


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Are wheat biscuits now the bench mark for austerity?


Well obviously.... 😋 No joke though, Morrisons wheat biscuits were stacked high once, not now mate! Oh by the way had an e-mail from Morrisons - 500 prices cut! AND the Morrisons 24 wheat biscuits are included at £1.29, weetabix are £3.... Nutritionally there is no difference, only the Morrisons biscuits are a bit more crumbly. There you go, just saved you £1.71 on your shop... 😋


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

andew10102 said:


> did you know Morrisons was sold in December to an American company? no point, just info


I knew it maybe up for sale, didn't know it was sold, thanks. ASDA was owned by Walmart once but they sold it recently.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Brian Multigym said:


> Well obviously.... 😋 No joke though, Morrisons wheat biscuits were stacked high once, not now mate! Oh by the way had an e-mail from Morrisons - 500 prices cut! AND the Morrisons 24 wheat biscuits are included at £1.29, weetabix are £3....


Result!

Might start going to Morrisons purely for the wheat biscuits. 

Waitrose and M&S are my usual go to. 

Sometimes Fortnum and Mason


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Result!
> 
> Might start going to Morrisons purely for the wheat biscuits.
> 
> ...


Well you will save £1.71 for starters mate 😋 I noted previously you like your slices of topside beef, 2 packs for £4 currently at Morrisons and it is super lean! Slightly peppered too - lovely!

M&S for me too, have always gone there. No Waitrose in my area.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

[


Scotsman1010 said:


> Jesus Murphy 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Yes and to that end I agree with you.
> 
> ...


we can't change, we work hard long hrs and for what? some pr1ck in a government position to set the tax rate when said pr1ck is self-employed doing his best dodging paying tax. if we was to band together and not buy anything unessential....a loaf of bread in time would be stupid money. 

to think things will change for the better, time has shown us it won't. I've been on this planet for over 40 years and nothing has changed , Christ.... government can't even maintain roads and we still trust them saying things will get better lmao. 

look at France....that president is so hated and he still won and came out with the same crap he did 5 years ago and nothing changed there in that time....only got much much worst. 

I know I sound off with you but it's never personal, just the subject bro.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

G-man99 said:


> Sometimes Fortnum and Mason



never hear of this one....where you from?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

andew10102 said:


> [
> 
> we can't change, we work hard long hrs and for what? some pr1ck in a government position to set the tax rate when said pr1ck is self-employed doing his best dodging paying tax. if we was to band together and not buy anything unessential....a loaf of bread in time would be stupid money.
> 
> ...


Things HAVE changed. 
Just look on TV, many more multi cultural and diversity representives now, didn't get this in the 80s


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

andew10102 said:


> never hear of this one....where you from?


North Wales


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

G-man99 said:


> Things HAVE changed.
> Just look on TV, many more multi cultural and diversity representives now, didn't get this in the 80s


not sure what to say to this so 😂👍


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

andew10102 said:


> I worked for ao.com for 6 years and did the same, some people are just dirty. I gagged often.


Without a doubt , maggots, dog piss smell , no end of people living like hoarders can't move in there house,


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

epons400 said:


> Without a doubt , maggots, dog piss smell , no end of people living like hoarders can't move in there house,


i never understood why people would want a delivery and fitting when they live like that.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol!

All this talk of 'cost of living' like it happened by accident! 
Preordained and preplanned. They know full well what they are doing. 
Induce Poverty, Rations, Food shortages and get everyone on a Vegan starvation diet.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

andew10102 said:


> i never understood why people would want a delivery and fitting when they live like that.


Exactly , don't get me wrong some times I its a 90 Yr old woman ill clean behind the machine for them , once went to a house , 2 expensive cars perfectly cleaned , walk in the house my god could gave thrown up . Different priorities for some people I guess


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

epons400 said:


> Exactly , don't get me wrong some times I its a 90 Yr old woman ill clean behind the machine for them , once went to a house , 2 expensive cars perfectly cleaned , walk in the house my god could gave thrown up . Different priorities for some people I guess


100% on the elderly mate. always go above and beyond for an old timer. I always smiled when the work was done and the "man" of the house would come down stairs. when I have to pay someone to fit something like a washing machine is when I'm not going to be able to move it around...I hate the word beta but there are so many in this country it's a joke.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> She's only 12


Hopefully ahe


wylde99 said:


> Lol!
> 
> All this talk of 'cost of living' like it happened by accident!
> Preordained and preplanned. They know full well what they are doing.
> Induce Poverty, Rations, Food shortages and get everyone on a Vegan starvation diet.


dam that weed hit hard tonight


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> North Wales


I’m sorry to hear that


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tricky said:


> Hopefully ahe
> 
> dam that weed hit hard tonight


Haha!
Yer it's just the Weed my bad, nothing to worry about Bro keep that head in the Sand.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Haha!
> Yer it's just the Weed my bad, nothing to worry about Bro keep that head in the Sand.


Ain’t no poverty or rations in my family bro. My parents are old and they don’t have to decide between food or heat. They do both and rightly so. My head isn’t in the sand. I’ll be lying on the sand in a few weeks as guess what I can afford a holiday even tho we are doomed like you say with poverty


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Things HAVE changed.
> Just look on TV, many more multi cultural and diversity representives now, didn't get this in the 80s


It’s very annoying isn’t it…every advert has the full spectrum of skin colour and “race” lol


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

Tricky said:


> Ain’t no poverty or rations in my family bro. My parents are old and they don’t have to decide between food or heat. They do both and rightly so. My head isn’t in the sand. I’ll be lying on the sand in a few weeks as guess what I can afford a holiday even tho we are doomed like you say with poverty


I’m doing Sorrento. 10 nights of day trips and fine dining. Sorrento, Capri, Positano, Ischia, Naples.


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> North Wales


Sheep shagger!


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

wylde99 said:


> Lol!
> 
> All this talk of 'cost of living' like it happened by accident!
> Preordained and preplanned. They know full well what they are doing.
> Induce Poverty, Rations, Food shortages and get everyone on a Vegan starvation diet.


Vegan starvation diet? It’s a basic trade up from people who pay taxes and work for people who don’t work and smoke weed all day watching Trisha. The people who suffer are prisoners of their own mind. If you have **** all then make your life better somehow don’t sit in the same rut moaning about how shit that rut is. DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> Ive cut back a lot on supplements over the months and years and the only difference ive noticed dropping them is my wallets fatter at the end of the month. Things like aminos/EEAs are a con, and i dont bother with things like L-Glutamine either. Creatine is questionable if using PEDS too.
> 
> Also its worth shopping around for products like whey protein as all the bulk suppliers are ripping you off. You think your getting great deals with 50% off codes, when really the prices are massively inflated to start with.
> Example, i bought 1kg of whey concentrate, no soy crap, just pure WPC at 82g per 100g, from Home Bargains for £14. Now that's around 6quid cheaper per kilo than BBW even with a 50% off BBW code + that doesnt include online postage, so the Home Bargains whey is even cheaper! Your paying £20+ per kilo of WPC from bulk suppliers, rip off.
> ...


another great shop is Food warehouse. I started going there during covid as the Tesco queue was ****ing huge. And that was empty, went in and it was amazing & cheap! So I shopped there for a while.


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

Todai said:


> another great shop is Food warehouse. I started going there during covid as the Tesco queue was ****ing huge. And that was empty, went in and it was amazing & cheap! So I shopped there for a while.


Costco is good too.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tricky said:


> Ain’t no poverty or rations in my family bro. My parents are old and they don’t have to decide between food or heat. They do both and rightly so. My head isn’t in the sand. I’ll be lying on the sand in a few weeks as guess what I can afford a holiday even tho we are doomed like you say with poverty


I'm glad you and your Folks are OK Jack, there are plenty others who aren't 👍


----------



## KG8 (9 mo ago)

Ten years old, but as true now as it was then.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I simply don't give a fvck. I never wasted money on shite so this cost of living thing doesn't bother me.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thugster said:


> Sheep shagger!


Did it take you all night to think of that???

I'm English though 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Did it take you all night to think of that???
> 
> I'm English though 🤷‍♂️


Nope. Why north wales mate just why!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thugster said:


> Nope. Why north wales mate just why!!


Lovely scenery, nice people and a good job


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Thugster said:


> Nope. Why north wales mate just why!!


Gotta be honest, it’s a place I’d consider moving to.


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Gotta be honest, it’s a place I’d consider moving to.


I’m sitting here shaking my head.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Thugster said:


> I’m sitting here shaking my head.


I’m not one for cities, I like the rural life.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thugster said:


> I’m sitting here shaking my head.


Makes a change from rubbing your knob


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I’m not one for cities, I like the rural life.


You mean isolated in the middle of nowhere with nothing but a local Spar and cow shite everywhere.


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> Lovely scenery, nice people and a good job


Or your thirst for sheep-pussy was so unquenchable that you had to move countries to satisfy your desires..?

That's dedication.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Or your thirst for sheep-pussy was so unquenchable that you had to move countries to satisfy your desires..?
> 
> That's dedication.












They are slightly more advanced than your lot though. 
They sleep on actual mattresses on bed frames, blew my mind too........


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 215345
> 
> 
> They are slightly more advanced than your lot though.
> They sleep on actual mattresses on bed frames, blew my mind too........


I do sleep on an actual mattress. And sleeping on a mattress on the floor isn't a Northern Irish stereotype, so thus not comparable. 

Ewe lose.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Thugster said:


> You mean isolated in the middle of nowhere with nothing but a local Spar and cow shite everywhere.


Yeah, my 690 enduro loves cow shite. 😁


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> I do sleep on an actual mattress. And sleeping on a mattress on the floor isn't a Northern Irish stereotype, so thus not comparable.
> 
> Ewe lose.


I'll ask my Canadian/Jamaican girlfriend her views on the Welsh culture later. 

And thanks for the proof that you sleep on an actual mattress, it's still on the floor though


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thugster said:


> You mean isolated in the middle of nowhere with nothing but a local Spar and cow shite everywhere.


I take it you've never visited Wales before.....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> I'l
> View attachment 215346


I told you I’d clean my room for pics if you waited.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I told you I’d clean my room for pics if you waited.


Was a wild party though 🥳


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> I take it you've never visited Wales before.....


Yes I have. Never again thanks!


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Yeah, my 690 enduro loves cow shite. 😁


Happy as a pig in shit mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thugster said:


> Yes I have. Never again thanks!


That's both of us that are grateful for that response


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> That's both of us that are grateful for that response


First time I found heroin in a McDonald’s toilet.
Second time I was asked if I like dog fights by a man that was def and had poorly tattooed boxing gloves on his hands.
Third time a bird took a shit up the wall in Burger King and walked out.
Never been back since mate. Can’t understand why!


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 215345
> 
> 
> They are slightly more advanced than your lot though.
> They sleep on actual mattresses on bed frames, blew my mind too........


Oh you’ve been too I see!😂


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thugster said:


> First time I found heroin in a McDonald’s toilet.
> Second time I was asked if I like dog fights by a man that was def and had poorly tattooed boxing gloves on his hands.
> Third time a bird took a shit up the wall in Burger King and walked out.
> Never been back since mate. Can’t understand why!


Did any of this REALLY happen?


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Did any of this REALLY happen?


I wouldn't be too supprised. 

Some taff bird done a shit in the pool at a hotel I was staying at in magaluf many years back.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

rhino-t said:


> I wouldn't be too supprised.
> 
> Some taff bird done a shit in the pool at a hotel I was staying at in magaluf many years back.


My mum told me about this story. She was so embarrassed and hasn't been to Spain since


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Did any of this REALLY happen?


100% Newport and Pembroke dock. Some othe shit hole as well where the garages next to site were where the junkies would bang up.
I worked on the Valero oil refinery for a while. Nothing but funny comments, dirty looks and backwards wankers!


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> My mum told me about this story. She was so embarrassed and hasn't been to Spain since


See…


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thugster said:


> 100% Newport and Pembroke dock. Some othe shit hole as well where the garages next to site were where the junkies would bang up.
> I worked on the Valero oil refinery for a while. Nothing but funny comments, dirty looks and backwards wankers!


I did specify I lived in North Wales, those are Southern retards who flock from the Valleys


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> I did specify I lived in North Wales, those are Southern retards who flock from the Valleys


All the same sheeps pussy to me mate. You’re basically a woolly back.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Thugster said:


> Happy as a pig in shit mate


That’s me. Some folk could be in the top 1% earners (paedo elites) and still not be happy.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thugster said:


> I’m only joking the lowest I’d go is 18 mate.


Well get off your xbox for a few hours and go trawling the local neighbourhood then


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Well get off your xbox for a few hours and go trawling the local neighbourhood then


I’m working you tit!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mug


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Thugster said:


> I’m working you tit!


You a paid gamer?


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You a paid gamer?


I’m doing paperwork ffs 🤦‍♂️ go and ride your 690 in the cow shite!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Thugster said:


> I’m doing paperwork ffs 🤦‍♂️ go and ride your 690 in the cow shite!


I’m working you tit. 😁


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thugster said:


> I’m working you tit!











Real Alpha man train and have bitches chasing them.... 


Need to step up your game brohomo


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 215349
> 
> Real Alpha man train and have bitches chasing them....
> 
> ...


You shouldn’t speak about sheep like that!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thugster said:


> You shouldn’t speak about sheep like that!


Is that really the best retort you've got???

I expected more, but obviously I've got the wrong opinion of you. 

Shame really 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Is that really the best retort you've got???
> 
> I expected more, but obviously I've got the wrong opinion of you.
> 
> Shame really 🤷‍♂️


I’m working! Stop teasing me!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

YES THIS IS A COPY AND PASTE.

"Louise Hampton

‼First it was Engine Fuel & Gas and Electric....Next it's food‼😨↘

The World Bank commodity outlook has warned many foods are set to see steep rises in their costs. The UN food prices index already shows they are at their highest since records began 60 years ago.

Wheat is forecast to increase 42.7% and reach new record highs in dollar terms. Other notable increases will be 33.3% for barley, 20% for soybeans and 29.8% for oils and 41.8% for chicken. These increases reflect the fact that exports from Ukraine and Russia have fallen drastically.

Before the war the two countries accounted for 28.9% of global wheat exports according to JP Morgan, and 60% of global sunflower supplies - a key ingredient in many processed foods - according to S&P Global.‼"


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

My neighbour who is the type to think he is much more intelligent than any of us working for a living ( he claims Job No seekers allowance) or whatever they call it now, is not looking so cocky of late. Our recent discussion over an increase in Council Tax didn’t faze such an expert as of course he gets a heavy discount. But everyone has to eat & keep warm so he is starting to feel it, he even talked about getting a job!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> I'm glad you and your Folks are OK Jack, there are plenty others who aren't 👍


Those folks should of tried harder at school and got a good enough job or worked harder to be able to provide for themselves and their family


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

OptimumPT said:


> My neighbour who is the type to think he is much more intelligent than any of us working for a living ( he claims Job No seekers allowance) or whatever they call it now, is not looking so cocky of late. Our recent discussion over an increase in Council Tax didn’t faze such an expert as of course he gets a heavy discount. But everyone has to eat & keep warm so he is starting to feel it, he even talked about getting a job!


Do you live next door to wylde


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tricky said:


> Those folks should of tried harder at school and got a good enough job or worked harder to be able to provide for themselves and their family


Don't steal my ethos, get your own


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Tricky said:


> Do you live next door to wylde


On a serious note, I do feel for the genuine cases where benefits are claimed as they are f.cked with benefits stalling & cost of living rising, Poundland have even stopped their buy 2 fizzy drink offers.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Wydle 2020 - All celebs and politicians are murdering kids to extract adrenochrome to keep them young looking and live forever. It won't be long before Tom Hanks and Hilary Clinton are arrested for it. 

Wylde 2021 - Covid doesn't exists, it's all made up and we'll be living in permanent lockdown and the vaccine will kill everyone who takes it. It's what the evil lizard overlords have planned. 

Wydle 2022...


wylde99 said:


> Lol!
> 
> All this talk of 'cost of living' like it happened by accident!
> Preordained and preplanned. They know full well what they are doing.
> Induce Poverty, Rations, Food shortages and get everyone on a Vegan starvation diet.


Might be time to put the spliff down, get off the internet and get a job.


----------



## Nothing2Prove (Feb 16, 2019)

Govt are the biggest crooks of the lot


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

OptimumPT said:


> Poundland have even stopped their buy 2 fizzy drink offers.


Things have gone too far now!

As a society, we need to unite and stand up to these tyrants before it gets out of control.....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nothing2Prove said:


> Govt are the biggest crooks of the lot


You obviously haven't encountered many off here


----------



## NidgeM (Apr 8, 2020)

Nothing2Prove said:


> Govt are the biggest crooks of the lot


I don''t think it's anything to do with the Government, it's all to do with the lizards who run the world and the worlds money.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> Don't steal my ethos, get your own


It’s true. I don’t know why Wylde is shocked. If he smoked less weed and read less of the tin foil hat memes and worked he wouldn’t have to be looking ration tokens


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's a message to really think about. 

You've had a decent week and "earned" £1000! 😃 BUT on your way home you meet: 🙄
1) Mr income tax who takes £200 (or more) off you - I want my 20%.
2) Mr national insurance who takes £130 (or more) - I want my ~13% (and I'm going after your employer for an extra £130+).
3) Mr council tax who takes £70 (or more), of which £20 is to pay for idle pensioned off employees and 8p to empty your bin.

OK - you feel like you've been robbed as you now have £600.

But you need to put £200 worth of fuel in your car for next week (or you wont earn anything) - well 90p of each litre is tax - so that's another £112 in tax.

At this point in time you're left with £400 and you've paid £512 in tax and £90 just to goto work again.
with the cost of elect/gas up, you probably need to spend £100 of this on fuel for your home, leaving you £300 and £522 in tax, £90 to goto work and £88 to heat your home.

From this £300, you buy your food, which is taxed at mostly 20%, so if you spent £100, you have £20 more towards that tax making it £542 tax
£90 petrol
£88 gas/elec
£80 food

leaving you £200 from your £1000 earnings.
from this £200 you need to pay your car finance (which is also taxed), the insurance on your car (also taxed), your annual road tax (which is a tax), - Another £30 or so.

shit, forgot you have not yet paid your rent or mortgage, but your government who have your best interest at heart have taken nearly £600 of your money, you have spent £80 on food and £90 on elect/gas, the rest was either tax or just so you can go to work again

so from £1000 you have roughly £170 left after spending £170 on yourself. Sounds fair, but you are not a slave, dont worry, your government loves you and cares for you and wants whats best for you


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Here's a message to really think about.
> 
> You've had a decent week and "earned" £1000! 😃 BUT on your way home you meet: 🙄
> 1) Mr income tax who takes £200 (or more) off you - I want my 20%.
> ...


At least credit the original author or the source where you copied it from. It’s funny I’ll give you that.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Not denying I've copy and pasted it, what parts do you agree/disagree with?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Here's a message to really think about.
> 
> You've had a decent week and "earned" £1000! 😃 BUT on your way home you meet: 🙄
> 1) Mr income tax who takes £200 (or more) off you - I want my 20%.
> ...


If I wanted to not pay these things I could move to a third world shithole. 
Imagine thinking it’s a good idea to not pay 8p to empty my dustbin and either leaving it to pile up in my garden or in the street.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> Fcuk em
> 
> Should of tried harder in school


Someone's got to do the shitty jobs. I find it weird though that people that break there backs working and contribute so much to there country and the economy get paid the least amount. Then you got someone who's popular on YouTube and is making ridiculous money from it. It's so stupid


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Not denying I've copy and pasted it, what parts do you agree/disagree with?


Very little of it applies to me


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

OptimumPT said:


> My neighbour who is the type to think he is much more intelligent than any of us working for a living ( he claims Job No seekers allowance) or whatever they call it now, is not looking so cocky of late. Our recent discussion over an increase in Council Tax didn’t faze such an expert as of course he gets a heavy discount. But everyone has to eat & keep warm so he is starting to feel it, he even talked about getting a job!


Didn’t know _Wylde_ lived near you…


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Here's a message to really think about.
> 
> You've had a decent week and "earned" £1000! 😃 BUT on your way home you meet: 🙄
> 1) Mr income tax who takes £200 (or more) off you - I want my 20%.
> ...


Sounds like a great idea. I'm looking at moving house shorty. So that's 17k saved in stamp duty. That I can put towards paying a private company to do most of the things the council and government look at after at the moment. Of course, I'll only pay for the bits that suit me, so they'll be a few quid in savings there and I'll only pay my share and nothing extra. Probably chuck in a few quid to keep the parks and other facilities in my area going but they'll just be for the use of those who pay for it.

On the other hand, how will you pay for medical treatment? What will you be doing about no state pension and the fact they'll be no benefits to pay your rent when you retire?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Here's a message to really think about.
> 
> You've had a decent week and "earned" £1000! 😃 BUT on your way home you meet: 🙄
> 1) Mr income tax who takes £200 (or more) off you - I want my 20%.
> ...


What is the alternative?


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

wylde99 said:


> Here's a message to really think about.
> 
> You've had a decent week and "earned" £1000! 😃 BUT on your way home you meet: 🙄
> 1) Mr income tax who takes £200 (or more) off you - I want my 20%.
> ...


I disagree with the first line. Assuming this is a self employed person you're referring to, they only pay tax on their profits, not on their gross earnings for the week. There are plenty of options available to this person, all they would need to do is go and speak to a good accountant. Go Ltd company for example, extract money out of the business in the most tax efficient way possible, and pay very little personal tax (around half of what it would be under PAYE, up to £50k a year). Bring on your spouse as a co-owner and split the payouts, thus paying even less tax. Corp tax is then paid by the Ltd, on the PROFITS. 

Still not enough? Earn more money maybe? Do more work, up the rates. Do some marketing. 

When I see posts like that it's clear they're written by somebody with a lack of fundamental understanding about working and paying tax. We're lucky to live in the UK where we're free to set up businesses and ply our trade however we see fit (IR35 rules notwithstanding). Take advantage of it. 

Or maybe head over to a less economically free country and see how much you enjoy it? I hear North Korea is great this time of year.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Here's a message to really think about.
> 
> You've had a decent week and "earned" £1000! 😃 BUT on your way home you meet: 🙄
> 1) Mr income tax who takes £200 (or more) off you - I want my 20%.
> 2) Mr national insurance who takes £130 (or more) - I want my ~13% (and I'm going after your employer for an extra £130+).


It would be nice to be taxed at only 20%


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> I disagree with the first line. Assuming this is a self employed person you're referring to, they only pay tax on their profits, not on their gross earnings for the week. There are plenty of options available to this person, all they would need to do is go and speak to a good accountant. Go Ltd company for example, extract money out of the business in the most tax efficient way possible, and pay very little personal tax (around half of what it would be under PAYE, up to £50k a year). Bring on your spouse as a co-owner and split the payouts, thus paying even less tax. Corp tax is then paid by the Ltd, on the PROFITS.
> 
> Still not enough? Earn more money maybe? Do more work, up the rates. Do some marketing.
> 
> ...


But the vast majority are PAYE


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vlb said:


> It would be nice to be taxed at only 20%


Only taxed more than 20% on any earnings over £50k 

The average UK wage is £32k, so most fall in to the 20% bracket


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> But the vast majority are PAYE


100% most people are PAYE. His post appeared to be referring to a self employed person. 

If a PAYE employee received £1000 for the week, it would be NET, i.e., tax and NIC already deducted. They wouldn't be expected to go and pay HMRC £200 in tax afterwards. That would be through self assessment, and it would be paid annually anyway. 

Basically the entire example is a load of waffle that was probably written by somebody on the dole, who's clueless about taxes in England.


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Only taxed more than 20% on any earnings over £50k
> 
> The average UK wage is £32k, so most fall in to the 20% bracket


For PAYE yes. Dividends are tax free for the first £2000, then 7.5% up to £50k. Being paid in dividends as a company director, while taking £12,750 a year in salary, is a very tax-efficient way of paying oneself.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> 100% most people are PAYE. His post appeared to be referring to a self employed person.
> 
> If a PAYE employee received £1000 for the week, it would be NET, i.e., tax and NIC already deducted. They wouldn't be expected to go and pay HMRC £200 in tax afterwards. That would be through self assessment, and it would be paid annually anyway.
> 
> Basically the entire example is a load of waffle that was probably written by somebody on the dole, who's clueless about taxes in England.


If they received £1000 NET, the annual salary would be £75k

Not many earn this


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> If they received £1000 NET, the annual salary would be £75k
> 
> Not many earn this


That's why his whole example is pants mate.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Only taxed more than 20% on any earnings over £50k
> 
> The average UK wage is £32k, so most fall in to the 20% bracket


40k is the higher rate up her in Scotland mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vlb said:


> 40k is the higher rate up her in Scotland mate


In Wales and England, anything earned over £50k is taxed at 40% up to £150k which has dropped to 45%


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> That's why his whole example is pants mate.


I interpreted the example of someone earning £1k weekly wage (PAYE and £52k annual salary = decent wage these days)

Still relevant to the vast majority of uk workers though, as theyll earn a bit less but pay same % of taxes


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> It is in Wales also, anything earned over £50k is taxed at 40% up to £150k which has dropped to 45%


its a sore one seeing 40% of my wage being swiped but in all honesty its not the rate that bothers me, if i believed that it was being spent properly then it would be less sore but watching it get spaffed up against a wall and into the pockets of their pals REALLY pisses me off.

****s


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vlb said:


> its a sore one seeing 40% of my wage being swiped but in all honesty its not the rate that bothers me, if i believed that it was being spent properly then it would be less sore but watching it get spaffed up against a wall and into the pockets of their pals REALLY pisses me off.
> 
> ****s


Only 40% above £40k though. 
A lot are not in that bracket I'd guess


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> I interpreted the example of someone earning £1k weekly wage (PAYE and £52k annual salary = decent wage these days)


when he said "you have had a decent week" that led me to believe he was on about self employed of some sort given that under PAYE your week is almost always the same as opposed to self employed where you may have had more work, business, hours etc


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vlb said:


> when he said "you have had a decent week" that led me to believe he was on about self employed of some sort given that under PAYE your week is almost always the same as opposed to self employed where you may have had more work, business, hours etc


Overtime maybe to boost the wage that isn't always available?

Just an interpretation of it I guess. 

I'm paye so didn't question it


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> In Wales and England, anything earned over £50k is taxed at 40% up to £150k which has dropped to 45%


You forgot about the 60% tax bracket between £100k and £125k, where you lose £1 of your personal tax free allowance for every £2 you earn. 

Pedantics aside, there's not enough context to his example for it to make sense. It's scaremongering.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> You forgot about the 60% tax bracket between £100k and £125k, where you lose £1 of your personal tax free allowance for every £2 you earn.
> 
> Pedantics aside, there's not enough context to his example for it to make sense. It's scaremongering.


Wasn't aware of this 

Thought it was:
20% up to £51k
40% £51k to £150k
45% £150k+

All with average £12500 tax free allowance included


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Only 40% above £40k though.
> A lot are not in that bracket I'd guess


i know mate but i can only talk for myself, 

actually need to query mine as we are only just out of april and i already seem to be paying 28% 😕


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Wasn't aware of this
> 
> Thought it was:
> 20% up to £51k
> ...


All pretty much correct. Except if you earn over £100k, you start to lose your tax free allowance and over £125k, you don't get a tax free allowance. 

Anybody earning over £100k has to fill in a self assessment form. There are a lot of people out there who will put every extra £ they earn over £100k to avoid the 60% 'tax zone', into their pensions for example.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> There are a lot of people out there who will put every extra £ they earn over £100k to avoid the 60% 'tax zone', into their pensions for example.


As you will know (being clued up on IR35 as you are) the only real benefit or tax relief we get now is pensions. My pension contributions have went through the roof to become more tax efficient unfortunately the umbrella company dont do relief at source so i need to suck it up for a year and then claim it back (then put it in a lump sum.)

If i die before i start claiming this pension my wee boy is going to be minted (and i will be the most pissed off ghost kicking around) 🤣 🤣


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've doubled my pension recently as well to avoid taxation. It's a salary sacrifice scheme and the company match 10%

My actual weekly take home isn't much difference at all after doubling the contributions


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vlb said:


> i know mate but i can only talk for myself,
> 
> actually need to query mine as we are only just out of april and i already seem to be paying 28% 😕


Are you PAYE?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> I've doubled my pension recently as well to avoid taxation. It's a salary sacrifice scheme and the company match 10%
> 
> My actual weekly take home isn't much difference at all after doubling the contributions


thats the benefit, unfortunately mines works a year in leu 😕


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

Pensions are a controversial subject for me personally. Pensions are great if you are a PAYE worker and have a single source of income. 

The quickest way to wealth is business ownership. Business ownership doesn't stop when you retire. You continue to reap the benefits until you sell your shares or die, and if you don't want to sell your shares you can pass them onto your children.

There are other ways to wealth of course, one of which is earning a lot through PAYE. Talking about CEOs, footballers, etc. But starting a business, working hard on it, growing it, and reaping the rewards is something almost anybody can do. In fact, quite a few successful business owners I know are absolute muppets. Although they're muppets, they work hard and they keep going when it gets tough. 

In my view, working every month for a set wage with nothing else coming in is a depressing proposition. That's called living from paycheck to paycheck. There are a lot of ways out of this rut, but most people aren't prepared to put the time or effort into it.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Are you PAYE?


i am now mate yeah


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vlb said:


> i am now mate yeah


It seems you are financially aware and earn a respectable wage. 

My employeer averages my yearly earnings and adjusts my tax to suit.
As in, when I hit the higher tax bracket, I don't suddenly start paying 40% from that moment onwards until tax year end. 

I pay 28% also (just checked and worked it out)


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> It seems you are financially aware and earn a respectable wage.
> 
> My employeer averages my yearly earnings and adjusts my tax to suit.
> As in, when I hit the higher tax bracket, I don't suddenly start paying 40% from that moment onwards until tax year end.
> ...


All employers/payroll providers will do that mate, unless you're on a FTC (fixed term contract).


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> All employers/payroll providers will do that mate, unless you're on a FTC (fixed term contract).


I know, was just potentially finding the reason why he was paying 28% tax and questioned it 

This was my understanding of it 

As said, he seems financially savvy, but unfortunately most haven't got a clue


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> It seems you are financially aware and earn a respectable wage.
> 
> My employeer averages my yearly earnings and adjusts my tax to suit.
> As in, when I hit the higher tax bracket, I don't suddenly start paying 40% from that moment onwards until tax year end.
> ...


I need to be financially aware, i grew up on the bread line and have worked my arse of to make sure my son doesnt see that life. We all know we are one injury/ilness/global crisis away from seeing it all go down the pan so being on top of it is my responsibility.

I guess then that mine are doing the same in terms of us paying 28%, i have shot them an email asking anyway.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> I know, *was just potentially finding the reason why he was paying 28% tax and questioned it*
> 
> This was my understanding of it
> 
> As said, he seems financially savvy, but unfortunately most haven't got a clue


cheers brohomo 👄


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vlb said:


> cheers brohomo 👄


I can be nice when the right clientele are in the equation


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> I know, was just potentially finding the reason why he was paying 28% tax and questioned it
> 
> This was my understanding of it
> 
> As said, he seems financially savvy, but *unfortunately most haven't got a clue*


Yes mate agreed. The taxman loves these people.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> Yes mate agreed. The taxman loves these people.


I can't fiddle my PAYE but avoidance on rental property is easier 🤪


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> I can't fiddle my PAYE but avoidance on rental property is easier 🤪


Is 'rental property' a euphemism for yer arsehole..?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Is 'rental property' a euphemism for yer arsehole..?


Wanna go on it?

Will do mates rates


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> I disagree with the first line. Assuming this is a self employed person you're referring to, they only pay tax on their profits, not on their gross earnings for the week. There are plenty of options available to this person, all they would need to do is go and speak to a good accountant. Go Ltd company for example, extract money out of the business in the most tax efficient way possible, and pay very little personal tax (around half of what it would be under PAYE, up to £50k a year). Bring on your spouse as a co-owner and split the payouts, thus paying even less tax. Corp tax is then paid by the Ltd, on the PROFITS.
> 
> Still not enough? Earn more money maybe? Do more work, up the rates. Do some marketing.
> 
> ...


You do realise he has copied and pasted and has no clue. You’re talking far to much sense for him. I’m self employed and that’s what I said to him. Little if that applies to me and it’s just laughable. Some people need to work harder, some smarter, others both and some just need to work in general


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

Tricky said:


> You do realise he has copied and pasted and has no clue. You’re talking far to much sense for him. I’m self employed and that’s what I said to him. Little if that applies to me and it’s just laughable. Some people need to work harder, some smarter, others both and some just need to work in general


Let's see what he comes back with. I expect it'll be the sound of silence 🤔


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> Let's see what he comes back with. I expect it'll be the sound of silence 🤔


The lizard people have taken him hostage......


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tricky said:


> You do realise he has copied and pasted and has no clue. You’re talking far to much sense for him. I’m self employed and that’s what I said to him. Little if that applies to me and it’s just laughable. Some people need to work harder, some smarter, others both and some just need to work in general


For the 100th time, I do not hide the Copy and Pasting I do, I share it so you guys read it, that's all. 

No digs today boys, I'm at the Vets waiting for good News about my Cat who got hit by a Car this morning ☹


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> For the 100th time, I do not hide the Copy and Pasting I do, I share it so you guys read it, that's all.
> 
> No digs today boys, I'm at the Vets waiting for good News about my Cat who got hit by a Car this morning ☹


Meow 

Can we see a picture of it? Before it got hit of course.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> For the 100th time, I do not hide the Copy and Pasting I do, I share it so you guys read it, that's all.
> 
> No digs today boys, I'm at the Vets waiting for good News about my Cat who got hit by a Car this morning ☹



It can wait

i know we dont get on but i hope your cat is ok mate. 

Peace


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Meow
> 
> Can we see a picture of it? Before it got hit of course.





vlb said:


> It can wait
> 
> i know we dont get on but i hope your cat is ok mate.
> 
> Peace


Thanks guys appreciate it!
All good, Fractured Pelvis and his Claws have completely shredded, apprantley where they grip to the Road once hit, he has to stay inside for 5 days and has been given Painkillers, it had cost us £182!
This Is Ralph.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Thanks guys appreciate it!
> All good, Fractured Pelvis and his Claws have completely shredded, apprantley where they grip to the Road once hit, he has to stay inside for 5 days and has been given Painkillers, it had cost us £182!
> This Is Ralph.


Hope Ralph gets well soon. I’m no fan of cats but don’t wish them harm. 
Will it’s pelvis be ok after 5 days?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Thanks guys appreciate it!
> All good, Fractured Pelvis and his Claws have completely shredded, apprantley where they grip to the Road once hit, he has to stay inside for 5 days and has been given Painkillers, it had cost us £182!
> This Is Ralph.


**** sake, glad he is still in one piece mate.

Hopefully it has made him more aware around roads.

cute wee guy too.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> For the 100th time, I do not hide the Copy and Pasting I do, I share it so you guys read it, that's all.
> 
> No digs today boys, I'm at the Vets waiting for good News about my Cat who got hit by a Car this morning ☹


Shit animals but I know we all like different things. Do you know realise what you copy and pasted is absolute rubbish from what others have said?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Thanks guys appreciate it!
> All good, Fractured Pelvis and his Claws have completely shredded, apprantley where they grip to the Road once hit, he has to stay inside for 5 days and has been given Painkillers, it had cost us £182!
> This Is Ralph.


I would of called him adolf


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Hope Ralph gets well soon. I’m no fan of cats but don’t wish them harm.
> Will it’s pelvis be ok after 5 days?


Apparently yer Vet said to just keep him in for 5 days or so, maybe make it a week

I don't understand the £182 just to get looked at and some Medicine lol.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tricky said:


> Shit animals but I know we all like different things. Do you know realise what you copy and pasted is absolute rubbish from what others have said?


You can go back to Roasting me now boys🤣
No I agree with what Is said in that post, I think we are being Taxed Into Poverty.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> You can go back to Roasting me now boys🤣
> No I agree with what Is said in that post, I think we are being Taxed Into Poverty.


The examples are all wrong. If people are struggling they need to sort their lives out. So much work out there and if only some people would better themselves


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tricky said:


> The examples are all wrong. If people are struggling they need to sort their lives out. So much work out there and if only some people would better themselves


Huh? Someone has to work the low paid Jobs mate, so the Millions struggling right now which will get worse is all their own fault.


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

wylde99 said:


> Huh? Someone has to work the low paid Jobs mate, so the Millions struggling right now which will get worse is all their own fault.


Sorry to hear about your cat but glad he's going to be ok. 

The point on the low paid jobs is that it's never been easier to learn a new skill, change career path, and better yourself, thanks to the power of the internet. I'm not saying anyone could do it, but you certainly could because you're far from stupid. 

If somebody is stuck in poverty then they need to look at ways to improve their situation rather than look for more handouts. The crux of the issue is that people would rather bitch and moan than do something about it. If everybody helped themselves to get up and out there, government payouts would drop and the economy would get a big boost which would help the people who are genuinely incapacitated and unable to work. These people I support with my tax money and I do it gladly.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Huh? Someone has to work the low paid Jobs mate, so the Millions struggling right now which will get worse is all their own fault.


See now you’re talking some sense. Bet they wish they listened more in school. Or better themselves and reskill. Get a side hustle there is plenty of money out there


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Heard the driver was speeding as he was late for his booster jab. 

The irony 




Ps hope Ralph gets well soon

I'm a cat person 










This is Charlie


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

wylde99 said:


> Here's a message to really think about.
> 
> You've had a decent week and "earned" £1000! 😃 BUT on your way home you meet: 🙄
> 1) Mr income tax who takes £200 (or more) off you - I want my 20%.
> ...


you forgot the pension/saving scam they have going on. 
also petroleum is 60% tax in the UK.


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

Pegasus said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat but glad he's going to be ok.
> 
> The point on the low paid jobs is that it's never been easier to learn a new skill, change career path, and better yourself, thanks to the power of the internet. I'm not saying anyone could do it, but you certainly could because you're far from stupid.
> 
> If somebody is stuck in poverty then they need to look at ways to improve their situation rather than look for more handouts. The crux of the issue is that people would rather bitch and moan than do something about it. If everybody helped themselves to get up and out there, government payouts would drop and the economy would get a big boost which would help the people who are genuinely incapacitated and unable to work. These people I support with my tax money and I do it gladly.



One of the best posts I've seen on this site with regards to work and finance.


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Heard the driver was speeding as he was late for his booster jab.
> 
> The irony
> 
> ...


Beautiful cat. Looks very similar to one of my cats . Has the same face.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Best wishes for the cat, did you have pet insurance?


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

OptimumPT said:


> Best wishes for the cat, did you have pet insurance?


More to the point, has his cats had the essential feline vaccines? I'm sure they have as he seems like a loving cat owner..

@wylde99 , Before you accuse me of being a sheep I'm un vaxed and only messing and I hope your cat recovers swiftly..


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Apparently yer Vet said to just keep him in for 5 days or so, maybe make it a week
> 
> I don't understand the £182 just to get looked at and some Medicine lol.


Unfortunately there’s the wages of other staff, rent, electric, gas, equipment, vets wages/benefits, vets wife’s company car, ‘business’ lunches, hookers car, etc, etc.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

@wylde99 do you work? If so what? I know you like to say you don’t conform and therefore maybe don’t work but yet take benefits. Just interested in your situation giving all the complaining re living


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Thanks guys appreciate it!
> All good, Fractured Pelvis and his Claws have completely shredded, apprantley where they grip to the Road once hit, he has to stay inside for 5 days and has been given Painkillers, it had cost us £182!
> This Is Ralph.


Is there not a PDSA near you..?

For anyone that hasn't heard of it, it's a 'charity vet' where you can go if you're on certain qualifying benefits and at the end they show you a 'receipt' for what the treatment would have cost if you had went to a 'real vet', and then you can choose to make a 'donation' of your choice... or not.









Check if you're eligible


Use our handy eligibility checker to see if you’re eligible for PDSA services.




www.pdsa.org.uk


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat but glad he's going to be ok.
> 
> The point on the low paid jobs is that it's never been easier to learn a new skill, change career path, and better yourself, thanks to the power of the internet. I'm not saying anyone could do it, but you certainly could because you're far from stupid.
> 
> If somebody is stuck in poverty then they need to look at ways to improve their situation rather than look for more handouts. The crux of the issue is that people would rather bitch and moan than do something about it. If everybody helped themselves to get up and out there, government payouts would drop and the economy would get a big boost which would help the people who are genuinely incapacitated and unable to work. These people I support with my tax money and I do it gladly.


I have came to realise over the last few weeks that you and I are morally and ethically identical. 

😎


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Heard the driver was speeding as he was late for his booster jab.
> 
> The irony
> 
> ...


Is Charlie trying to hide in a bird feeder waiting to grab his lunch? 

Sneaky wee shite but he needs more camo


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vlb said:


> Is Charlie trying to hide in a bird feeder waiting to grab his lunch?
> 
> Sneaky wee shite but he needs more camo


Yeah, cats are smarter than you give them credit for 
They've manipulated humans for centuries 
😼


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Yeah, cats are smarter than you give them credit for
> They've manipulated humans for centuries
> 😼
> 
> View attachment 215514


have ordered him this mate


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

My cost of living crisis hit hard today. I was forced to drink tap water for an entire evening.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Only 40% above £40k though.
> A lot are not in that bracket I'd guess


It’s 41% in Scotland. The 1% isn’t the sickener though.

In England/Wales/Trickyland when you go into the higher rate you also simultaneously go onto the lower rate National Insurance so you go from 20% + 13.25% (33.25) to 40% + 2% (42). So total tax is only really another 9%.

Up here that doesn’t happen after 40k you go from 21% + 13.25% (34.25) to 41% + 13.25% (54.25). You keep 45p in each pound (before pension contributions).

And we have to listen to that wee ginger mulletted crow (Nicola Sturgeon) bang on about how we’d be better of independent every time we turn on the tele.

But we save £8 every time we need a prescription , although it takes 6 weeks to get a GP appointment by which time you have either keeled over or recovered anyway.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

vlb said:


> have ordered him this mate
> 
> View attachment 215521











Mines got into my stash.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> It’s 41% in Scotland. The 1% isn’t the sickener though.
> 
> In England/Wales/Trickyland when you go into the higher rate you also simultaneously go onto the lower rate National Insurance so you go from 20% + 13.25% (33.25) to 40% + 2% (42). So total tax is only really another 9%.
> 
> ...


Free prescriptions in Wales too


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> View attachment 215525
> 
> Mines got into my stash.



Haha, stash of steds or stash of donuts 🤣


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> It’s 41% in Scotland. The 1% isn’t the sickener though.
> 
> In England/Wales/Trickyland when you go into the higher rate you also simultaneously go onto the lower rate National Insurance so you go from 20% + 13.25% (33.25) to 40% + 2% (42). So total tax is only really another 9%.
> 
> ...


Prescriptions would cost a shit load more depending on what drug you were prescribed, imagine being so poor you couldn't afford the medicines required to stop yiu being poor. 

Is there a cap on prescription charges in England lads? 

I actually think the covid crisis is a red herring for why you can't get to see a GP now, GP's were self employed and outside IR35 so we're earning a **** ton more than what they do now, it just so coincides that covid and IR35 happened around the same time. 

Just for the record, until the UK government gets around to itemising the £30bn it spends 'on scotlands behalf' from the money it receives from up here no one (on either side) will be able to tell us what the finances would look like.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

vlb said:


> Is there a cap on prescription charges in England lads?
> 
> I actually think the covid crisis is a red herring.


It’s per prescription unless you pre pay a fee for X-months.
Covid crisis is the world over, can’t get EU leaders to all agree on something never mind the whole world.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

lewdylewd said:


> It’s 41% in Scotland. The 1% isn’t the sickener though.
> 
> In England/Wales/Trickyland when you go into the higher rate you also simultaneously go onto the lower rate National Insurance so you go from 20% + 13.25% (33.25) to 40% + 2% (42). So total tax is only really another 9%.
> 
> ...


Most over here in trickyland have a way to avoid it. Usually get a salary then a few Bob transferred to avoid the higher bracket


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> Free prescriptions in Wales too


And in the bad lands over here. I wish it wasn’t free as then it would put idiots off going to the dr to get calpol on prescription


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

vlb said:


> Prescriptions would cost a shit load more depending on what drug you were prescribed, imagine being so poor you couldn't afford the medicines required to stop yiu being poor.
> 
> Is there a cap on prescription charges in England lads?
> 
> ...


Yeah mate my GP has had 1 month+ waiting times since well before covid.

Yeah a lot of prescription drugs are more than £8 I just meant in Scotland we save £8 as I think that’s what they pay in England, I could be wrong though?

The amount of tax the government receives and the amount it spends is now so detached that how much comes from/goes to Scotland barely matters. The U.K. (and every other Western country) simply prints and spends money it doesn’t have. If an independent Scotland kept the GPB they could probably just continue to do this. If an Independent Scotland made their own currency they would crash it into the ground by “printing” billions to fund SNP socialist policies (eg they want “Minimum Income Guarantee” which is essentially furlough for life for everyone).


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Yeah mate my GP has had 1 month+ waiting times since well before covid.
> 
> Yeah a lot of prescription drugs are more than £8 I just meant in Scotland we save £8 as I think that’s what they pay in England, I could be wrong though?
> 
> The amount of tax the government receives and the amount it spends is now so detached that how much comes from/goes to Scotland barely matters. The U.K. (and every other Western country) simply prints and spends money it doesn’t have. If an independent Scotland kept the GPB they could probably just continue to do this. If an Independent Scotland made their own currency they would crash it into the ground by “printing” billions to fund SNP socialist policies (eg they want “Minimum Income Guarantee” which is essentially furlough for life for everyone).


Honestly think it's more to do with IR35 than anything else. Downing tools almost. 

I agree with you re the correlation between raised taxes and actual money to spend, QE is crazy. 

Ubi has been tried and tested in lots of countries and there are a couple who have implemented it in various ways, it's not a payment to sit on your arse. 

BP recently posted first quarter profits of more than £6bn, their ceo was on the record as saying they have so much money coming in they don't know what to spend it on, that money is coming as a result of them taking resources that belong to you and every other citizen of this country, why shouldn't we benefit from our countries resources instead of having to pay through the nose to access them. 

Anyway, that's a whole other discussion.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

vlb said:


> BP recently posted first quarter profits of more than £6bn, their ceo was on the record as saying they have so much money coming in they don't know what to spend it on, that money is coming as a result of them taking resources that belong to you and every other citizen of this country, why shouldn't we benefit from our countries resources instead of having to pay through the nose to access them.


Any company who is drilling/pumping oil in UK waters has already paid our government.

They buy the rights to a “block” of around 9 square km which means that they can extract oil from that area.

If our government sold of most of the North Sea blocks on the cheap to make a quick buck thats on them not on the oil companies. Just more mismanagement of our resources by government.

Scotland or even the whole U.K. absolutely could have gotten rich of the North Sea oil. We didn’t but we didn’t get screwed by oil companies we got screwed by useless governments.

Also the U.K. spends 15 years banning fracking, cancelling drilling permits, shutting down fossil fuel power plants, excessively taxing petrol/diesel etc (essentially trying to kill the fossil fuel industry) in the name of being “green”. Then when the price of fossil fuels go up they are surprised and complain 🤡.

£6bn will be worldwide by the way, the North Sea is an expensive place to extract oil and will only make up a tiny percentage of BP profits.

I know you didn’t ask lol, I just go on a bit when people blame oil companies for government failings (as I am biased as my career depends on a healthy oil industry).


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Any company who is drilling/pumping oil in UK waters has already paid our government.
> 
> They buy the rights to a “block” of around 9 square km which means that they can extract oil from that area.
> 
> ...


nah i hear you mate, i should have made it clearer that i know the blame lies with the governments and not the oil companies.

at the end of the day private companies are there to make profits for their shareholder so BP is doing its job, our governments are meant to be looking out for us and they clearly haven't/arent.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

apparently WE are actually paying THEM to drill in the north sea









Huge profits but oil giant admits to paying zero tax in North Sea


Exclusive research for Channel 4 News, given by the campaign group Uplift, has revealed that BP's north sea oil operations have paid zero tax for five years.




www.channel4.com





beggars belief


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

vlb said:


> apparently WE are actually paying THEM to drill in the north sea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man I know you weren’t really saying any different. As I say I just go on a bit sometimes about oil/gas as they get blamed for everything in the media and I have a personal interest due to my job.

I just like to point out that they are being ****ed over by legislation worldwide but as soon as they make a profit everyone wants a piece.

When government imposed covid legislation came out 2 years ago oil companies made the biggest losses in corporate history and still invested in jobs and infrastructure (albeit much lower than in previous years) and they never got a “windfall” rebate but now they are back in profit they want to impose a “windfall” tax.


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

The thing with all this windfall tax bllx they keep going on about. If oil/fuel company profits are deemed too high , just make them charge less by way of a price cap or whatever. 

**** letting the state get its grubby hands on more of our money with "windfall taxes" to pilfer away and waste. Just cut out the middle man and let us all benefit directly by paying less at the pumps. 

Greedy ****s.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Yeah man I know you weren’t really saying any different. As I say I just go on a bit sometimes about oil/gas as they get blamed for everything in the media and I have a personal interest due to my job.
> 
> I just like to point out that they are being ****ed over by legislation worldwide but as soon as they make a profit everyone wants a piece.
> 
> When government imposed covid legislation came out 2 years ago oil companies made the biggest losses in corporate history and still invested in jobs and infrastructure (albeit much lower than in previous years) and they never got a “windfall” rebate but now they are back in profit they want to impose a “windfall” tax.


Funnily enough its a large Oil/Gas/Petrochemical company that i consult for.

I think the reason people get pissed off with oil/gas companies as opposed to say Apple or Microsoft is because they are making money of a national resource.


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

I said right from the beginning, when they were chucking hundreds of billions down the drain in 'response' to a cold virus, that it was likely all about trying to engineer some inflation thus allowing interest rate rises , something the western world has been trying (and failing) to do since 2008. 

This coordinated 'energy price crisis' is just a continuation of that. Hopefully the economy goes into deep recession. This will scupper any plans to keep raising interest rates.


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

rstiltskin said:


> I said right from the beginning, when they were chucking hundreds of billions down the drain in 'response' to a cold virus, that it was likely all about trying to engineer some inflation thus allowing interest rate rises , something the western world has been trying (and failing) to do since 2008.
> 
> This coordinated 'energy price crisis' is just a continuation of that. Hopefully the economy goes into deep recession. This will scupper any plans to keep raising interest rates.












Who cares bro? Worry about yourself. If you think you know the system and what's going on behind the scenes then surely you have the advantage? 

The reality is quite boring unfortunately, compared to your ideas.


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

Pegasus said:


> View attachment 215567
> 
> 
> Who cares bro? Worry about yourself. If you think you know the system and what's going on behind the scenes then surely you have the advantage?
> ...


LOL What is the "reality" then ketonnes "bro" ?


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

rstiltskin said:


> LOL What is the "reality" then ketonnes "bro" ?


Ketones would have said "bruh" not "bro" 😉

The reality is that our leaders (or their puppet masters) aren't smart enough to coordinate all of these efforts on a global scale. You do realise it's never been harder at any point in history than it is now to hide intel from the general public. 

Look at the war in Ukraine for example. 95% of all intel regarding that war is public knowledge. You can go and see both sides of the story if you want, the propaganda in the West and the propaganda in Russia. Go and see the videos coming from soldiers' civilians' mobile phones. Do you have a conspiracy theory for that one?


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

Pegasus said:


> Ketones would have said "bruh" not "bro" 😉
> 
> The reality is that our leaders (or their puppet masters) aren't smart enough to coordinate all of these efforts on a global scale. *You do realise it's never been harder at any point in history than it is now to hide intel from the general public.*
> 
> Look at the war in Ukraine for example. 95% of all intel regarding that war is public knowledge. You can go and see both sides of the story if you want, the propaganda in the West and the propaganda in Russia. Go and see the videos coming from soldiers' civilians' mobile phones. Do you have a conspiracy theory for that one?


The bolded couldn't be any further from the truth. The elite/establishment has never had so many outlets to push their agendas and narratives. Google, Youtube, facebook, Twitter etc , all completely corrupted and controlled by western establishment censorship, along with traditional MSM

See how quickly anyone posting anything on social media that goes against the covid or Ukraine narrative gets de-platformed or demonetised etc. 

There's an independent organisation that monitors global internet censorship . The UK and US are listed in the top 10 major countries for severest internet censorship, along with China. They're actually labelled as "enemies of the internet". 

The Ukraine BS is not really a conspiracy. It's being done in plain view. The US and it's lapdogs have been provoking Russia using Ukraine since they promoted and funded the overthrow of the legitimate government there in 2014 (and before). The sheeple are just so dumbed down, they can (and are) being told black is white.


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

rstiltskin said:


> The bolded couldn't be any further from the truth. The elite/establishment has never had so many outlets to push their agendas and narratives. Google, Youtube, facebook, Twitter etc , all completely corrupted and controlled by western establishment censorship, along with traditional MSM
> 
> See how quickly anyone posting anything on social media that goes against the covid or Ukraine narrative gets de-platformed or demonetised etc.
> 
> ...


What independent organisation is this? And if they're independent, who's controlling them? Easy enough to get around things if you have more than two brain cells really, using VPNs. 

I think what intrigues me most, is where do you get your information from? Is there some secret place that we should all know about? Do you know people high up who are spilling secrets? Have you hacked into a top secret computer system and are seeing this info with your own eyes?

Or are you piecing all of this together yourself based on the information we all have access to, with a group of other people like @wylde99?

I agree that the West has been provoking Russia since the noughties and before with NATO expansion and sabre rattling, creeping up to Russia's borders. But then again I'm not a sheeple and I try to see the picture from all perspectives. What is going on in Ukraine is horrific, regardless of the reason it's happening. I'm not saying the West is innocent as they've invaded countries themselves which most seem to conveniently forget or don't even know about (propaganda at work), but the reality is not as sensational as you seem to make out.


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

Pegasus said:


> What independent organisation is this? And if they're independent, who's controlling them? Easy enough to get around things if you have more than two brain cells really, using VPNs.
> 
> I think what intrigues me most, is where do you get your information from? Is there some secret place that we should all know about? Do you know people high up who are spilling secrets? Have you hacked into a top secret computer system and are seeing this info with your own eyes?
> 
> ...


The organisation is called reporters without borders. Check them out and let us know your views as to if you think they have any agenda/s beyond reporting on global freedom of press etc. 

Yes I am just piecing together and reading between the lines from information we all have access to. The vast majority of people are too lazy/thick or don't have the inclination to go digging, reading and researching. 

They quite happy to be spoon fed MSM narratives and then smugly try to shout down and label anyone that has bothered to dig beneath the surface as "conspiracy theorists". 

It's good to hear you have an independent opinion on the Ukraine situation. But I think you'll find the majority do believe that this war was/is an act of unprovoked aggression by Russia and support the UK sending billions upons billions worth of taxpayer "lethal aid" to fight for "democracy and freedom". When in reality Ukraine is one of the most undemocratic, corrupt, nazified countries in Europe. 

Did you see the picture Zelensky posted on twitter on May 9th of a Ukrainian soldier standing in front of an artillery gun, under a quote from him claiming May 9th marked "Ukraine's victory over nazism".


The moron hadn't realised the Ukrainian soldier in the photo was from the right sector battalion and had a nazi death's head patch on his uniform









(top left)
The idiot deleted it half an hour after posting but the horse had already bolted.


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

rstiltskin said:


> The organisation is called reporters without borders. Check them out and let us know your views as to if you think they have any agenda/s beyond reporting on global freedom of press etc.
> 
> Yes I am just piecing together and reading between the lines from information we all have access to. The vast majority of people are too lazy/thick or don't have the inclination to go digging, reading and researching.
> 
> ...


I checked it out and I think it's a good thing in principle, but it's not going to be magically immune from corruption as it relies on funding to keep it going. That opens it up to potential corruption. 

I don't think Zelensky posted that Tweet with any malice, it looked like a genuine mistake. I looked into it, he probably didn't see the skull patch on the soldier's body armour. That speaks to someone who is genuine and isn't letting a press team run his social media on his behalf. I'm not doubting there aren't extreme right wing people in Ukraine, or that there isn't any corruption. Of course there is. I'm just saying that bombing civilians and running over cars with unarmed women with tanks (I saw the video of the aftermath of it) is horrific. I don't doubt that the West has committed similar atrocities in the Middle East. 

The same power struggles happen in all of these Eastern European countries. Unfortunately Ukraine is the country that Russia chose to make an example of. War has been going on there since 2014, a full scale invasion was always on the cards.


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

Pegasus said:


> I checked it out and I think it's a good thing in principle, but it's not going to be magically immune from corruption as it relies on funding to keep it going. That opens it up to potential corruption.
> 
> I don't think Zelensky posted that Tweet with any malice, it looked like a genuine mistake. I looked into it, he probably didn't see the skull patch on the soldier's body armour. That speaks to someone who is genuine and isn't letting a press team run his social media on his behalf. I'm not doubting there aren't extreme right wing people in Ukraine, or that there isn't any corruption. Of course there is. I'm just saying that bombing civilians and running over cars with unarmed women with tanks (I saw the video of the aftermath of it) is horrific. I don't doubt that the West has committed similar atrocities in the Middle East.
> 
> The same power struggles happen in all of these Eastern European countries. Unfortunately Ukraine is the country that Russia chose to make an example of. War has been going on there since 2014, a full scale invasion was always on the cards.


Well considering Zelensky's been adamant that any reports of a neo nazi problem in Ukraine are just Russian propaganda and the fact he posted the picture with a quote saying this day marks Ukraine's victory over nazism . I'd guess it's a pretty strong possibility he didn't notice the nazi patch emblazoned on the soldier's uniform . Unless he's just a master troll 

Can't compare Russia's incursion in Ukraine with US and co global warmongering. The Kiev regime has been bombing and fighting ethnic Russian Ukrainians funded by the west since 2014, along with allowing Ukraine to be used to host 20 odd US biowarfare labs and just generally allowing itself to be used as a tool to prod and poke Russia. Right on it's doorstep. 

The US (and lackies), bombing of Iraq, Syria, Libya, Somalia, Afghanistan etc etc have no where near the same level reasonable legitimacy.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> What independent organisation is this? And if they're independent, who's controlling them? Easy enough to get around things if you have more than two brain cells really, using VPNs.
> 
> I think what intrigues me most, is where do you get your information from? Is there some secret place that we should all know about? Do you know people high up who are spilling secrets? Have you hacked into a top secret computer system and are seeing this info with your own eyes?
> 
> ...



The problem with people like him (since I ha e him blocked I'm guessing it's stiltskin or thuvgy) is that if you read all available info and come to the opposite conclusion as him you are a sheep. 

Sensationalism is their MO, if he has mentioned any sort of numbers then it's best taken with a bag of salt. 

He has access to the same info as us all, but because you don't put everything down to some mentalist global conspiracy he neglects to give you the same intillectual credit he demands from you.


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

rstiltskin said:


> Well considering Zelensky's been adamant that any reports of a neo nazi problem in Ukraine are just Russian propaganda and the fact he posted the picture with a quote saying this day marks Ukraine's victory over nazism . I'd guess it's a pretty strong possibility he didn't notice the nazi patch emblazoned on the soldier's uniform . Unless he's just a master troll
> 
> Can't compare Russia's incursion in Ukraine with US and co global warmongering. The Kiev regime has been bombing and fighting ethnic Russian Ukrainians funded by the west since 2014, along with allowing Ukraine to be used to host 20 odd US biowarfare labs and just generally allowing itself to be used as a tool to prod and poke Russia. Right on it's doorstep.
> 
> The US (and lackies), bombing of Iraq, Syria, Libya, Somalia, Afghanistan etc etc have no where near the same level reasonable legitimacy.


The Azov Batallion is a neo-nazi unit that is fighting the Russians in the east as well. That's not a secret. But the vast majority of the soldiers are not neo-nazis. 

I'm aware of the Ukrainians attacking pro-Russian rebels in the east as well, where the civilians who are now anti-Russian. 

Putin made decisions based on poor intel, which is due to him being surrounded by yes men who have other yes men reporting into them. Each time the Intel goes up through the ranks it gets rosier and by the time it got to Putin he was told he would be welcomed with open arms by freeing the Ukrainians from their oppressive government. The opposite was true.


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

vlb said:


> The problem with people like him (since I ha e him blocked I'm guessing it's stiltskin or thuvgy) is that if you read all available info and come to the opposite conclusion as him you are a sheep.
> 
> Sensationalism is their MO, if he has mentioned any sort of numbers then it's best taken with a bag of salt.
> 
> He has access to the same info as us all, but because you don't put everything down to some mentalist global conspiracy he neglects to give you the same intillectual credit he demands from you.


I give you no "intellectual credit" cos you're a dunce.

I posted information showing that the US mrna covid vaccines increased the risk of heart inflammation in young males by a factor in the hundreds.

You argued that this only referred to US subjects so didn't relate to the UK.

When I pointed out that none of the actual saftey/efficacy trials for the mrna vaccines were conducted in the UK , only the US and other populations...That crashed your little pea brain in and you threw your 🧸 out the cot.

Now run along and play with the traffic you wee shyte.


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

Pegasus said:


> The Azov Batallion is a neo-nazi unit that is fighting the Russians in the east as well. That's not a secret. But the vast majority of the soldiers are not neo-nazis.
> 
> I'm aware of the Ukrainians attacking pro-Russian rebels in the east as well, where the civilians who are now anti-Russian.
> 
> Putin made decisions based on poor intel, which is due to him being surrounded by yes men who have other yes men reporting into them. Each time the Intel goes up through the ranks it gets rosier and by the time it got to Putin he was told he would be welcomed with open arms by freeing the Ukrainians from their oppressive government. The opposite was true.


The Azov battalion are pretty much extinct now, well in Mariupol where they're were based at least. The pictured soldier with the nazi symbol in Zelensky's tweet was from another neo nazi Ukrainian regiment named right sector.

There are several far right/neo nazi battalions incorporated in the Ukrainian army , not just the Azov battalion. 

Do some 📚


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

rstiltskin said:


> The Azov battalion are pretty much extinct now, well in Mariupol where they're were based at least. The pictured soldier with the nazi symbol in Zelensky's tweet was from another neo nazi Ukrainian regiment named right sector.
> 
> There are several far right/neo nazi battalions incorporated in the Ukrainian army , not just the Azov battalion.
> 
> Do some 📚


I might do some reading on it if I can find the time. 

What's going on in Ukraine right now is inexcusable and needs to stop. The same can be said for any violent and unnecessary conflict, regardless of who the aggressor is.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ReboundReps said:


> Anyone preparing or bothered about this??


No .


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Putin set to invade the UK as it emerges the British army is rife with Neo-Nazis and Far right nutjobs....

totally proves the UK is run by neo nazis.

















































even the monarchy, current head of state and family are nazis



























RIGHT WE HAVE ENOUGH EVIDENCE ....INVADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ffs


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

Isn't it funny how the same gullible numskulls that bought all the covid BS , that supported them and their families being locked up in their houses, and fell over themselves to get jabbed up with blood clot inducing /heart inflaming new experimental drugs to protect them against a cold virus

are the same morons now that support and believe the billions of taxpayer money being spent on sending '"lethal aid" to Ukraine , bringing us ever closer to direct conflict with Russia and exacerbating the 'cost of living crisis' , is about standing up for democracy and freedom.

Orwell no doubt spinning in his grave.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

@Tricky

They agree with you mate, get a better job or work more Hours








Work more hours or move to better job to tackle cost-of-living crisis, says minister


Rachel Maclean’s advice, against against a backdrop of soaring inflation and rising energy bills, condemned as ‘ludicrous’




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> @Tricky
> 
> They agree with you mate, get a better job or work more Hours
> 
> ...


For the first time in a long time there are more job vacancies than the unemployed. Why is this? Lazy people won’t work. Why are people skint? They would rather get 1ml put into their lips, get their hair and nails done and buy tons of red bull texting on their iPhone 12/13. People won’t hustle up. Get a second job. Upskill, work harder. Too many lazy twats. You failed to answer the do you work question.


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

Yeh because everyone struggling to make ends meet just chose to work for less money than their qualifications/skills warrant for a laugh. 

And if some weird reason you can't get a better job just do more hours. Who needs time for leisure/socialising or to spend with family. Just work to eat and pay energy bills. Nothing else needed.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Tricky said:


> For the first time in a long time there are more job vacancies than the unemployed. Why is this? Lazy people won’t work. Why are people skint? They would rather get 1ml put into their lips, get their hair and nails done and buy tons of red bull texting on their iPhone 12/13. People won’t hustle up. Get a second job. Upskill, work harder. Too many lazy twats. You failed to answer the do you work question.



You could upskill yourself from low to high tax bracket in 3 years, unless you are a thick **** then nothing is beyond your ability to learn.

obviously the older you are the harder it is but he people who want something go out and earn it, those who dont just sit back and blame others. If your skills dont pay the bills then get of your arse and do something about it.

obvs there are caveats, I.E if you are a widowed mum/dad with kids then i feel for you, you genuinely are ****ed and deserve help from the state.

If you can afford, steds, botox, coke, weed, ****, sky tv, phone contract, car on finance then you can afford to get your arse in gear and earn your way to a better life.

other wise just shut the **** up and accept you CHOSE to be in the position you are in.


----------



## 134637 (10 mo ago)

Literally never been easier at any point in history to better yourself. He's posting on this website therefore has access to the internet. 

I give up with trying to convince @wylde99. You can lead a horse to water and all that.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Prices have increased at Morrisons on some essentials, 50p here, there and everywhere! Not a couple of pence either. Offer gone in the COOP and dearer in there too.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

Brian Multigym said:


> Prices have increased at Morrisons on some essentials, 50p here, there and everywhere! Not a couple of pence either. Offer gone in the COOP and dearer in there too.


wage goes up, prices go up, shareholders are happy. 

government don't care because it's all about tax to them. 

we the public....are fooked.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Brian Multigym said:


> Prices have increased at Morrisons on some essentials, 50p here, there and everywhere! Not a couple of pence either. Offer gone in the COOP and dearer in there too.


Do you ever remove William Morrisons dick from your mouth?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you ever remove William Morrisons dick from your mouth?


Only to eat his wheat biscuits


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Only to eat his wheat biscuits


I know you are normally right mate, but not this time. Got Weetabix Protein on a good offer! Shortly having a few slices of lean topside of beef......, that's on offer too! 👌


----------



## Damtra (Jan 8, 2022)

Upskill or shift in job is the way forward. Loads of dev ops jobs out there, go learn and pass the AWS cert (3months time investment) while doing this learn the fundamentals of a basic language I recommend python but JavaScript, golang or c# will also do.
You can learn the language through YouTube or if you prefer a more structured course udemy does plenty of £10.99 100 hour courses. In all honesty 6 months you would have enough knowledge to apply for a Devop role. 65k to 90k a lot of the roles are work from home so save on fuel also.

If anyone would ever like guidance or help trying something like that feel free to message me.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Damtra said:


> Upskill or shift in job is the way forward. Loads of dev ops jobs out there, go learn and pass the AWS cert (3months time investment) while doing this learn the fundamentals of a basic language I recommend python but JavaScript, golang or c# will also do.
> You can learn the language through YouTube or if you prefer a more structured course udemy does plenty of £10.99 100 hour courses. In all honesty 6 months you would have enough knowledge to apply for a Devop role. 65k to 90k a lot of the roles are work from home so save on fuel also.
> 
> If anyone would ever like guidance or help trying something like that feel free to message me.


Sounds good and I have a lot of free time to self teach as I get paid to do nothing for 12 hours a day but I don’t have too much of an interest in computers so doubt this would work if you haven’t got some kind of interest in computers and programmes?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

The Tesco £10 meal deal has gone up to £12 the mofo's😡


----------



## Damtra (Jan 8, 2022)

Tricky said:


> Sounds good and I have a lot of free time to self teach as I get paid to do nothing for 12 hours a day but I don’t have too much of an interest in computers so doubt this would work if you haven’t got some kind of interest in computers and programmes?


Obviously would work a bit better with a interest in computers just to keep yourself motivated through the learning part.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

monkeybiker said:


> The Tesco £10 meal deal has gone up to £12 the mofo's😡


It is all being put up in price, you don't notice until at the till. It's not just 10p either, 50p at a time I am noticing. Offers gone in the COOP and stuff 50p dearer in there too.

Don't use Aldi, but been told that isn't the "cheap" place it was either.

Bought a ready made sani - £2:50 and there was hardy any chicken in it. Last time I do that.

The only place currently that hasn't gone up is my local pub and I don't drink much now... Down the road from that pub - 20p has gone on a pint, a punter commented and was told - we have gas and electric to pay for..... 😏


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Brian Multigym said:


> It is all being put up in price, you don't notice until at the till. It's not just 10p either, 50p at a time I am noticing. Offers gone in the COOP and stuff 50p dearer in there too.


I questioned it at the til as I just assumed it was still £10 and they girl behind the til didn't even know it had gone up to £12.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

People have being living beyond their means for years, bit of a reality check for those. I know so many people on decent wages but they're always skint, I can't fathom how when my mortgage is more and me and my wife are on 15k less combined. I get people need a social life, but do you need to purchase the latest iPhone, ipad, apple watch, air pods, finance car, 3 takeaways a week Netflix disney+ now tv top sky package then never watch TV because you use netflix... So on so on... I'm quite happy I'm a sad **** and I just work work work.


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

Watching Sky news this morning. Still banging on about windfall taxes for fuel/energy companies and still completely refusing to discuss that rather than taking excessive profits away from these energy/fuel giants ar the back end, it could be taken at the front, by simply making these companies charge less. 

It cuts out the middle man (government) and all the administrative costs involved in redistrubing any 'windfall taxes' back to society. 

And the benefit would go directly and proportionally where it should - to the people using fuel/energy.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

rstiltskin said:


> Watching Sky news this morning. Still banging on about windfall taxes for fuel/energy companies and still completely refusing to discuss that rather than taking excessive profits away from these energy/fuel giants ar the back end, it could be taken at the front, by simply making these companies charge less.
> 
> It cuts out the middle man (government) and all the administrative costs involved in redistrubing any 'windfall taxes' back to society.
> 
> And the benefit would go directly and proportionally where it should - to the people using fuel/energy.


Same with all the billionaires at this Davos thing “begging” to be taxed more.

No one wants to be taxed more. If you genuinely wanted to use your money for good you’d just go out and do it. Presumably most billionaires also have the business acumen to find a better use for it than covering the governments interest payments.


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

lewdylewd said:


> Same with all the billionaires at this Davos thing “begging” to be taxed more.
> 
> No one wants to be taxed more. If you genuinely wanted to use your money for good you’d just go out and do it. Presumably most billionaires also have the business acumen to find a better use for it than covering the governments interest payments.


Exactly. The UK government wasted £9 billion of taxpayer money on completely unusable PPE during the covid bonanza, that's before you look at the nightingale hospitals that they built, only to realise afterwards they couldn't use them because they didn't have the staff to the man them. And before you consider the billions chucked down the drain on the track and trace sh1t show etc etc , the list is endless. 

If you were looking to get money from A to B in the most efficient way. These are the absolute last ****s you'd want the money going via.


----------

